# Software Build V10.2 2020.36 (latest 2020.36.16)



## garsh

*Resources for Software Information:*

TeslaFi: Firmware Tracker
Teslapedia: Software Updates
*Specific Software Versions:*

2020.36 2b8efaffb131 (2020-08-29)
2020.36.3 b4f3e60addfa (2020-09-05)
2020.36.3.1 58d6902aeb93 (2020-09-07)
2020.36.10 010e3e5a2863 (2020-09-10)
2020.36.4 c5fd2b034104 (2020-09-13)
2020.36.11 ccacdb181f16 (2020-09-17)
2020.36.12 8a49f93c7445 (2020-09-23)
2020.36.15 7e8af35b8648 (2020-10-05)
2020.36.16 3e9e4e8dd287 (2020-10-08)
*Previous Software Thread:*

Software v10.2 2020.32.*
*Release Notes:*

*Driving Visualization Improvements* (Japan)​The driving visualization can now display additional objects which include stop lights and select road markings. The stop light visualizations are not a substitute for an attentive driver and will not stop the car. To see these additional objects in your driving visualization, tap Controls > Autopilot > Full Self-Driving Visualization Preview.​
*Autosteer Stop Sign and Stop Light Warning* (hw3, Australia, New Zealand, Canada)​Your car may warn you in some cases if it detects that you are about to run a stop sign or stop light while Autosteer is in use. This is not a substitute for an attentive driver and will not stop the car.​
*Green Traffic Light Chime* (hw3)​A chime will play when the traffic light you are waiting for turns green. If you are waiting behind another car, the chime will play once the car advances unless Traffic-Aware Cruise Control or Autosteer is active. When Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control is activated, a chime will play when you can confirm to proceed through a green traffic light. To enable, tap Controls > Autopilot > Green Traffic Light Chime.​​Note: This chime is only designed as a notification, it is the driver's responsibility to observe their environment and make decisions accordingly.​​*Speed Assist Improvements* (Europe & United States, but not Canada)​Speed Assist now leverages your car's cameras to detect speed limit signs to improve the accuracy of speed limit data on local roads. Detected speed limit signs will be displayed in the driving visualization and used to set the associated Speed Limit Warning.​​As usual, to adjust Speed Assist settings, tap Controls > Autopilot > Speed LImit.​​*Suspension Instrument Panel Display* (S & X w. Adaptive Air Suspension)​The real-time visualization shows how the suspension system is dynamically adjusting each wheel's damping to account for changing road conditions. This can now be displayed on the right or left side of the instrument panel. To view, hold the respective steering wheel scroll button briefly until the available instrument panel options are displayed. Roll the scroll button to choose Suspension.​
*Cruise Set Speed Improvements* (3 & Y)​Quickly adjust the Traffic-Aware Cruise Control or Autosteer set speed to the current speed by simply tapping the cluster speedometer. You can still tap the speed limit sign to adjust the set speed to the speed limit.​​*Pedestrian Warning* (S & X, Taiwan and China)​The pedestrian warning sound has been updated due to regulations.​​_This release contains minor improvements and bug fixes._​
*Additional Release Notes for 2020.36.10:*
​*Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control (Beta)* (hw3, added for many European countries)​Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control is designed to recognize and respond to traffic lights and stop signs, slowing your car to a stop when using Traffic-Aware Cruise Control or Autosteer. This feature will slow the car for all detected traffic lights, including green, blinking yellow, and off lights. As your car approaches an intersection, your car will indicate the intention to slow down via a notification, slow down, and stop at the red line shown on the driving visualization.​​S&X: To continue through the stop line, pull the Autopilot stalk once or briefly press the accelerator pedal to confirm that it is safe to proceed. As with all Autopilot features, you must continue to pay attention and be ready to take immediate action, including braking because this feature may not stop for all traffic controls. This feature will be conservative, slowdown often at first, and will not attempt to turn through intersections. Over time, as we learn from the fleet, the feature will control more naturally.​​3&Y: To continue through the stop line, push down the gear selector once or briefly press the accelerator pedal to confirm that it is safe to proceed. As with all Autopilot features, you must continue to pay attention and be ready to take immediate action, including braking because this feature may not stop for all traffic controls. This feature will be conservative, slowdown often at first, and will not attempt to turn through intersections. Over time, as we learn from the fleet, the feature will control more naturally.​​To enable, shift your car into PARK and tap Controls > Autopilot > Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control (Beta).​​Note: Before this feature can be enabled, camera calibration may be required, and the latest version of Navigation maps must be downloaded via Wi-Fi. Please refer to the Owner's Manual for additional details about this feature.​​*Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control (Beta) *(hw3, Australia & New Zealand)​The Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control feature no longer requires explicit driver confirmation of pulling the Autopilot stalk to continue through green traffic lights when there is a lead vehicle ahead of you. The stop line in the driving visualization will now turn green to indicate that the car will continue through an intersection.​Please continue to pay attention and be ready to take immediate action, including braking because this feature may not stop for all traffic controls. This feature will not attempt to turn through intersections but over time, as we continue to learn from the fleet, the feature will control more naturally.​​*Navigate on Autopilot (Beta) - Exit Passing Lane* (hw2.5+, US, Canada, China, Australia, New Zealand)​While Navigate on Autopilot is activated, your car can now remain in the passing lane. To adjust your passing lane preference, tap Controls > Autopilot > CUSTOMIZE NAVIGATE ON AUTOPILOT > EXIT PASSING LANE.​​*Autosteer Stop Sign and Stop Light Warning* (Europe)​Your car may warn you in some cases if it detects that you are about to run a stop sign or stop light while Autosteer is in use. This is not a substitute for an attentive driver and will not stop the car.​​
​


----------



## Long Ranger

Just downloaded 2020.36. Release notes on a US Model 3:


----------



## Bigriver

Will read speed limit signs!! But only on local roads? I also often find the speed limit wrong on major highways. But I guess it’s not limiting me on those roads.


----------



## Achooo

These are awesome updates! Can’t wait to play with them!


----------



## FRC

garsh said:


> *Cruise Set Speed Improvements*Quickly adjust the Traffic-Aware Cruise Control or Autosteer set speed to the current speed by simply tapping the cluster speedometer. You can still tap the speed limit sign to adjust the set speed to the speed limit.


At the risk of sounding stupid, where is this alleged cluster speedometer?


----------



## TrevP

FRC said:


> At the risk of sounding stupid, where is this alleged cluster speedometer?


They're talking about the speedometer at the top of the display


----------



## Bigriver

FRC said:


> At the risk of sounding stupid, where is this alleged cluster speedometer?


I assume it is meaning here. When not in park.


----------



## Jason F

Any confirmation these require FSD or HW 3? I received it but have both.


----------



## FRC

Jason F said:


> Any confirmation these require FSD or HW 3? I received it but have both.


Traffic light and stop sign control is referenced in the release notes. I take that to mean that FSD and HW3 are required.


----------



## shareef777

Thought mobile eye had a patent on reading road signs.


----------



## Long Ranger

I didn't drive a lot on this release today, but I found the green light chime worked better than I expected. It didn't ding at every light, only at ones that I was a bit slow to respond to. Not a long delay but just enough that I didn't trigger it with normal alert driving. If I hesitated just slightly (fraction of a second), it would ding. I may still find it annoying and shut it off, but it seems like a pretty good implementation so far. This was with Traffic Light control and Green Light chime enabled, and just driving normally (not engaging TACC or AP).


----------



## garsh

shareef777 said:


> Thought mobile eye had a patent on reading road signs.


They have *a* patent on reading road signs.
If you use a different method for reading road signs, then you're fine.


----------



## gary in NY

garsh said:


> They have *a* patent on reading road signs.
> If you use a different method for reading road signs, then you're fine.


There is more than one than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## DocScott

FRC said:


> Traffic light and stop sign control is referenced in the release notes. I take that to mean that FSD and HW3 are required.


I'm guessing FSD is not required for those features, and while they'll work better with HW3, it won't be required.

Already, on previous firmware versions, my HW2.5 non-FSD M3 would sometimes give me an alert if it thought I was about to run a red light while on AP. That was an undocumented feature in previous versions, but is now a documented one...presumably it works a bit more consistently than it did before. It wasn't limited to HW3 and/or FSD before, so I doubt it will be now.

The green light chime, as described, even works when TACC is off. It may require HW3 to work reliably, but it certainly shouldn't require FSD.


----------



## RichEV

Long Ranger said:


> I didn't drive a lot on this release today, but I found the green light chime worked better than I expected. It didn't ding at every light, only at ones that I was a bit slow to respond to. Not a long delay but just enough that I didn't trigger it with normal alert driving. If I hesitated just slightly (fraction of a second), it would ding. I may still find it annoying and shut it off, but it seems like a pretty good implementation so far. This was with Traffic Light control and Green Light chime enabled, and just driving normally (not engaging TACC or AP).


Did it display yellow advisory speed signs?


----------



## Jason F

So in my normal driving today I saw no speed limit signs in the visualization. It didn't seem to use them at all. When I went through a school zone it didn't drop to 25, although maybe it is smart enough to know school is not in session. I didn't get any chimes on green lights either but I didn't linger to try to trigger (I did enable it). I wasn't sure if TACC or AP was needed for the chimes but it looks like others got it when just driving normal.


----------



## shareef777

garsh said:


> They have *a* patent on reading road signs.
> If you use a different method for reading road signs, then you're fine.


Hey, I'm not complaining. My biggest annoyance with AP is the mis-identified speed limits causing my car to speed up or slow down on a long stretch of road that the speed limit doesn't actually change. People always drive by flipping me off cause of it and I don't blame them.

I just thought their patent was a generic "read road signs". Love the fact they got around this, and I'm anxiously waiting for the update to be pushed to my car.


----------



## garsh

shareef777 said:


> Hey, I'm not complaining.


Sorry if I implied that you were - I didn't mean to do so. 


> I just thought their patent was a generic "read road signs".


Patents cover designs or processes - not goals or end results.


----------



## Jason F

shareef777 said:


> Hey, I'm not complaining. My biggest annoyance with AP is the mis-identified speed limits causing my car to speed up or slow down on a long stretch of road that the speed limit doesn't actually change. People always drive by flipping me off cause of it and I don't blame them.
> 
> I just thought their patent was a generic "read road signs". Love the fact they got around this, and I'm anxiously waiting for the update to be pushed to my car.


You couldn't patent an idea like that. Their patent was pretty generic and obvious though.


----------



## Long Ranger

Jason F said:


> So in my normal driving today I saw no speed limit signs in the visualization.


I did see speed limit signs in the visualization.


Jason F said:


> When I went through a school zone it didn't drop to 25, although maybe it is smart enough to know school is not in session.


 Same experience, and it didn't even show the school speed limit sign in the visualization.


RichEV said:


> Did it display yellow advisory speed signs?


I haven't driven by any yellow advisory speed signs yet, but I'll be surprised if those are rendered if it doesn't display school speed limit signs.


----------



## Jason F

Long Ranger said:


> I did see speed limit signs in the visualization. Same experience, and it didn't even show the school speed limit sign in the visualization.
> I haven't driven by any yellow advisory speed signs yet, but I'll be surprised if those are rendered if it doesn't display school speed limit signs.


I don't think you need to turn anything for these new visualizations but I have yet to see it. I drove all over on local roads today. It rendered everything else but never a speed limit sign.


----------



## garsh

Jason F said:


> Their patent was pretty generic and obvious though.


But it did describe the actual method they use. In particular, they don't appear to mention machine learning, so Tesla's "work around" may simply be to use machine learning for detection and classification of speed limit signs.


----------



## JasonF

My car _just installed _2020.32.x a few days ago. It seems to have moved even later into the install cycle. Maybe that means I won't have to worry think about any version before 2020.40-ish because it will skip over everything until then!


----------



## garsh

JasonF said:


> My car _just installed _2020.32.x a few days ago. It seems to have moved even later into the install cycle.


Only 1% of cars are on 2020.36.
The latest version of 2020.32 just came out two days ago, pretty much at the same time that 2020.36 showed up.
You're not "behind" or "late". Tesla just has several versions and branches in flight at the same time, and it pushes each one out to cars slowly to check for missed bugs before pushing it out wider.


----------



## ibgeek

garsh said:


> Only 1% of cars are on 2020.36.
> The latest version of 2020.32 just came out two days ago, pretty much at the same time that 2020.36 showed up.
> You're not "behind" or "late". Tesla just has several versions and branches in flight at the same time, and it pushes each one out to cars slowly to check for missed bugs before pushing it out wider.


yeah I'd be surprised if .32.0 went out to more than a small group for testing. The masses will likely see .32.x once the more glaring bugs are smashed. I'd say in a week or two.


----------



## JasonF

garsh said:


> Only 1% of cars are on 2020.36.
> The latest version of 2020.32 just came out two days ago, pretty much at the same time that 2020.36 showed up.
> You're not "behind" or "late". Tesla just has several versions and branches in flight at the same time, and it pushes each one out to cars slowly to check for missed bugs before pushing it out wider.


Oh, ok, then that means I'm in the same position in the update queue I was before: I went from 2020.24 to 2020.32, so I skipped .28 I believe? That does happen to me normally, there will be one version in between that I'll be so late in the queue for, I'll skip over it and get the next version early (2020.32). So I'll either get ,36 toward the end of its cycle, or I'll miss it entirely and get .38 early.


----------



## littlD

Middy is getting it first (kinda the norm), wasn't expecting it so quickly though (usually a "point" release), so her turn to be on the bleeding edge.

Should make for a cool part of episode 49!


----------



## gary in NY

Updating now to 36. Must have gone on to a wider release. I don't usually see them this early.


----------



## NR4P

I am very anxious to try to the speed limit sign reading feature. My community is 25 MPH. Historically the car showed nothing. I would like to see it work. In other places some are 40MPH and Google Maps states 35. Will be cool if the signage actually works. 

Got the update today so may have to drive in a little while.


----------



## Jason F

I'm curious to see if reading the signs will really override the map data from GPS. It will be interesting to try an experiment and make a sign to see the effect. I have only seen the signs rendered on certain roads. I don't see it on major highways nor on my locals roads. Only on the in between roads.


----------



## NR4P

Just noticed. My release notes don't include the Stop Sign warning paragraph shown in post 1. And I have HW3 FSD. 
Any other M3 owners with it?


----------



## garsh

NR4P said:


> Just noticed. My release notes don't include the Stop Sign warning paragraph shown in post 1. And I have HW3 FSD.
> Any other M3 owners with it?


It only applies to Australia, New Zealand, and Canada.
I'll update the OP in a little bit.


----------



## garsh

garsh said:


> It only applies to Australia, New Zealand, and Canada.
> I'll update the OP in a little bit.


Release Notes updated.


----------



## skygraff

Honestly, the chime-to-go doesn’t impress. Good for inattentive drivers but I don’t need the encouragement to stop paying attention. At least it’s subtle.

Unfortunately, voice commands for playing TuneIn stations (along with scroll wheel to move between TuneIn favorites) still don’t work. Did another bug report and, based on advice about those not being reviewed except during service, made a service appointment which I hope they’ll cancel after they review the reports. Surprisingly, only 2 days from now mobile.


----------



## serpico007

Just got the update today. Cool suspension visualization in the dash of my S.


----------



## JustTheTip

So um. It thinks this is a speed limit sign. D’oh.


----------



## Yanquetino

I received a notification for this update today, and immediately installed it. I then decided to try out the new features this evening. Pretty nifty!


The car no longer slows down too much on curves. I could even use AutoStop and TACC at a roundabout, and when I touched the accelerator to proceed, it swung through the roundabout smoothly, and at a reasonable speed. Nice!
When using AP or TACC, if you touch the speedometer, the car sticks to the speed you're current going.
If you press the speed limit sign, however, the car sets that posted speed (+ 5 mph if you've set your "relative speed" above the posted limit in the Autopilot Control Panel). Just what I wanted!
I did notice a couple of quirks. The first one was at an intersection, stopped behind a car with AP engaged. When the light turned green, and the car in front started moving, my car "chimed," but did not start moving again until I flicked the stalk down. I could have sworn that wasn't necessary previously in AP when behind another stopped car…? I'll keep playing with it.
I was curious to see if reading the speed limit signs would set a new speed upon reaching the sign or -hopefully- a bit before reaching it. Well… the car didn't adjust to the posted speed from 35 mph to 40 mph _until_ it reached the faster sign. Yet farther down the road the car did register a higher speed limit of 50 mph _before_ reaching that sign. Go figure! Next time, I'll test out entering slower speed zones to see when the car reduces velocity. At the sign? Before the sign? I'd prefer the latter to avoid speed traps in small towns -which happened to me once, because the cop didn't care that the car started _slowing down_ automatically upon reaching the sign.
This car just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## Jason Krellner

JustTheTip said:


> So um. It thinks this is a speed limit sign. D'oh.


Haha... I was wondering if it'd do that. I'm in the same area so I'm sure I'll run into that too!


----------



## frnkblk

Tried the speed limit sign detection ... appeared to work for only one of the three that are not in any database. Will need to try more in the coming days.


----------



## ibgeek

Until the 4D update starts to roll out (still 6 to 8 weeks out) the tagging for speed limit signs is going to be hit and miss. Currently all tagging is being done essentially manually. But DOJO will see the beginning of very rapid improvements in tags as well as just about everything else.


----------



## Badmonkey

Personally I think they should payed mobileye for their absolutely best solution. As they did in the past. That software work in all countries. This will take a long time before it works word wide.


----------



## garsh

Badmonkey said:


> Personally I think they should payed mobileye for their absolutely best solution. As they did in the past. That software work in all countries. This will take a long time before it works word wide.


Mobileye's software is also what causes Teslas to crash into stationary vehicles.
Tesla needs a better solution than Mobileye to realize full self driving.


----------



## lance.bailey

I installed 2020.36 last night and went for a drive. only discernible change was the "giddy-up" chime at green lights. 

nothing to indicate my passing a speed sign, nothing to indicate faster speed limit changes due to signs.
car still comes to a stop behind another at a red and about 50% of the time just stays put with a red stop line keeping me in place
perhaps better ignoring of the BC overhead flashing lights that are precursor warning of an upcoming light change (extra warning for semi trucks)
did however capture dancing traffic lights when I stopped for a train. the flashing train signals got interpreted as a traffic light bouncing back and forth. In rhythm to the music. I caught a video of it.


----------



## garsh

lance.bailey said:


> nothing to indicate my passing a speed sign, nothing to indicate faster speed limit changes due to signs.


The speed limit sign detection is not yet available in Canada - just USA and almost all of Europe.


----------



## NR4P

Took a morning drive. As I hoped the speed limit sign reading worked in my community at 25 MPH, nice. Green light chime worked albeit a slight delay and it worked with car in front starting to move. Once the car in front moved, my car moved forward with about 3 car gap between car in front of me and myself. 
Nice progess!


----------



## michigantesla

Reading the speed limit signs has already worked in a couple spots for me.

But not for the attached pictured sign. Going to need to do more than just read them to get it right. The pictured sign in Michigan means that the default limit now applies (55). These signs and the absense of signs (also means 55) are common near me. Waze gets these right since users can report data.

But overall I am glad to see the improvements.


----------



## bwilson4web

So when there is a conflict between the Google Map value and the speed sign, which prevails?

Bob Wilson


----------



## Jorden

Yay, ran into this sign today. Car reduced the speed limit to 30.... Bad Tesla 🙄


----------



## victor

Jorden said:


> Yay, ran into this sign today. Car reduced the speed limit to 30.... Bad Tesla 🙄
> View attachment 35363


Consider visiting Canada.


----------



## harrison987

Apart from the speed limit update...the other features are a bit useless.

1) only way pressing the Speedo works, is if you are already IN Autopilot. Sooooooooooo...as the speedo is showing me the current speed...and I am in AP....why would I want to press the speedo? It is already IN the current set speed. ONly way this works is if AP is set, for example, to 80MPH...and as the speed increases to that...the driver presses the speedo the stop it from going that high, and set at whatever I press it at. This is odd, and not really required.

2) chime is interesting...but as another member stated...really only for someone who is not paying attention. I prefer it off and will leave it off...


----------



## iChris93

harrison987 said:


> only way pressing the Speedo works, is if you are already IN Autopilot. Sooooooooooo...as the speedo is showing me the current speed...and I am in AP....why would I want to press the speedo? It is already IN the current set speed. ONly way this works is if AP is set, for example, to 80MPH...and as the speed increases to that...the driver presses the speedo the stop it from going that high, and set at whatever I press it at. This is odd, and not really required.


You can override AP with pedal and then set at the speed you accelerated to.


----------



## harrison987

iChris93 said:


> You can override AP with pedal and then set at the speed you accelerated to.


seems a bit pointless...I can do that with the stalk...and not have to take my hand of the wheel.


----------



## iChris93

harrison987 said:


> seems a bit pointless...I can do that with the stalk...and not have to take my hand of the wheel.


I haven't downloaded and installed it yet so I don't have experience but based on your description, I agree.


----------



## SimonMatthews

iChris93 said:


> You can override AP with pedal and then set at the speed you accelerated to.


It's easier to use the right scroll wheel to increase/reduce the speed.


----------



## bwilson4web

The "green light" chime works great. In the past, I was spending time watching the regeneration bar turning green. Now my eyes are outside the car and the chime lets me know time to hit the right hand stalk.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Long Ranger

harrison987 said:


> seems a bit pointless...I can do that with the stalk...and not have to take my hand of the wheel.


The stalk doesn't work though when you want to set your speed slower than the speed limit + offset. The times when I've wanted this feature have been in slower traffic on the freeway. I might do an auto lane change to a lane that has a big space and my car starts to accelerate needlessly to fill the gap. In this situation, I'd like to be able to just quickly decrease the TACC speed to my current speed. I usually just disengage AP. Spinning the wheel down works, but can be jerky if I overshoot the target. However, I still may not use the new feature because I don't like reaching for the screen.


----------



## aresal

Good to hear the system is getting very good at distinguishing green lights. However I’ll be turning the green light chime off unless it’s paired with driver inattentiveness detection (cabin cam).

Speed sign detection works but is a bit slow to register. Seems to adjust after a second or too after passing the sign.

I will say, anecdotally, AP has improved over the 2 years owning the car. Certain operations are really smooth nowadays, and traffic is just cake for it (just in time for the pandemic normalization that’s happening in real-time). Excited for what’s to come.


----------



## EpsilonKore

My hope is that the rewrite/code optimization for HW3 will eliminate the delays in detection and reaction. Already smooth performing functions will stay smooth, all the while consume fewer HW3 resources freeing it up to do even more.


----------



## GDN

aresal said:


> Good to hear the system is getting very good at distinguishing green lights. However I'll be turning the green light chime off unless it's paired with driver inattentiveness detection (cabin cam).
> 
> Speed sign detection works but is a bit slow to register. Seems to adjust after a second or too after passing the sign.
> 
> I will say, anecdotally, AP has improved over the 2 years owning the car. Certain operations are really smooth nowadays, and traffic is just cake for it (just in time for the pandemic normalization that's happening in real-time). Excited for what's to come.


Don't hold your breath on the cabin cam. Driver attention is not its intended use and it likely doesn't have the field of view and resolution needed to add later. Why would this differe from the steering wheel inattentiveness? Both could determine you aren't paying attention.


----------



## M3OC Rules

Long Ranger said:


> The stalk doesn't work though when you want to set your speed slower than the speed limit + offset. The times when I've wanted this feature have been in slower traffic on the freeway. I might do an auto lane change to a lane that has a big space and my car starts to accelerate needlessly to fill the gap. In this situation, I'd like to be able to just quickly decrease the TACC speed to my current speed. I usually just disengage AP. Spinning the wheel down works, but can be jerky if I overshoot the target. However, I still may not use the new feature because I don't like reaching for the screen.


I have this sometimes when I see a speed trap. I might be a few miles over the speed limit and reflexively turn off AP and slow down. Then I want to turn is back on to maintain speed at the speed limit but I have it set to 5 miles over so then I have to set it and quickly turn the thumb wheel back to the speed limit. I think I might get some use out of this feature.


----------



## garsh

M3OC Rules said:


> Then I want to turn is back on to maintain speed at the speed limit but I have it set to 5 miles over so then I have to set it and quickly turn the thumb wheel back to the speed limit.


I keep my speed offset at -20 mph. Then autopilot acts more like traditional cruise control - it just sets the speed to your current speed when you activate it (in almost all practical cases).


----------



## aresal

GDN said:


> Don't hold your breath on the cabin cam. Driver attention is not its intended use and it likely doesn't have the field of view and resolution needed to add later. Why would this differe from the steering wheel inattentiveness? Both could determine you aren't paying attention.


Hand(s) on steering wheel doesn't imply eyes/head attentiveness. IIRC the camera's field of vision has a fairly clear view of your head/eyes (if you are of average height or shorter). Combining the two would then make sense with green light chime.

EDIT: let me rephrase - I personally don't see a good reason to have green light chime at this current moment because it chimes regardless of driver attentiveness. However, if it's used in combination with driver attentiveness and chimes when a driver is _not paying attention_ it would good option to leave on. The problem with hand on steering wheel detection is that it relies on counter-weight which may be hard to detect at a standstill.

One confusing thing I noticed is that it chimes _sometimes_. When you are lead car and light changes = chimes every time. When you are behind a car at a stop and the light changes = occasionally chimes.


----------



## FRC

aresal said:


> When you are behind a car at a stop and the light changes = occasionally chimes.


I wonder if this is tied to stop light feature of FSD. When you follow a car to a stop at the light, your car is going to then follow that car when the light changes(no need for chime). If you pull up to the light behind a car that was already there, your car will not automatically follow the one in front of you(and, thus, the chime might be needed).


----------



## Long Ranger

aresal said:


> One confusing thing I noticed is that it chimes _sometimes_. When you are lead car and light changes = chimes every time. When you are behind a car at a stop and the light changes = occasionally chimes.


 I think this is the attentiveness feature you're asking for, just not implemented the way you'd like. It's implemented based upon your reaction time, not using the interior camera. In my experience, it only chimes if I let the car in front of me open up a decent gap before I respond, and for me, it doesn't chime with my typical driving style.


----------



## aresal

Long Ranger said:


> I think this is the attentiveness feature you're asking for, just not implemented the way you'd like. It's implemented based upon your reaction time, not using the interior camera. In my experience, it only chimes if I let the car in front of me open up a decent gap before I respond, and for me, it doesn't chime with my typical driving style.


I should clarify I was using TACC/AP when testing.

If driving freely we should be _always_ attentive


----------



## ibgeek

aresal said:


> Good to hear the system is getting very good at distinguishing green lights. However I'll be turning the green light chime off unless it's paired with driver inattentiveness detection (cabin cam).
> 
> Speed sign detection works but is a bit slow to register. Seems to adjust after a second or too after passing the sign.
> 
> I will say, anecdotally, AP has improved over the 2 years owning the car. Certain operations are really smooth nowadays, and traffic is just cake for it (just in time for the pandemic normalization that's happening in real-time). Excited for what's to come.


The interior camera is not positioned in a way that it can be used for inattentiveness detection. It's a fisheye lens. This has been stated by Elon and I confirmed this recently with my sources.


----------



## ibgeek

aresal said:


> Hand(s) on steering wheel doesn't imply eyes/head attentiveness. IIRC the camera's field of vision has a fairly clear view of your head/eyes (if you are of average height or shorter). Combining the two would then make sense with green light chime.
> 
> EDIT: let me rephrase - I personally don't see a good reason to have green light chime at this current moment because it chimes regardless of driver attentiveness. However, if it's used in combination with driver attentiveness and chimes when a driver is _not paying attention_ it would good option to leave on. The problem with hand on steering wheel detection is that it relies on counter-weight which may be hard to detect at a standstill.
> 
> One confusing thing I noticed is that it chimes _sometimes_. When you are lead car and light changes = chimes every time. When you are behind a car at a stop and the light changes = occasionally chimes.


Personally I would like this feature to only chime if you do not start moving within a given delay after the light turns green (you are at the crosswalk) or the light turns green and your lead car begins to move. But I wouldn't want it to chime regardless of if I roll out in a reasonable time or not.


----------



## Ksb466

ibgeek said:


> Personally I would like this feature to only chime if you do not start moving within a given delay after the light turns green (you are at the crosswalk) or the light turns green and your lead car begins to move. But I wouldn't want it to chime regardless of if I roll out in a reasonable time or not.


Not needed. You'll get the old-fashioned friendly chime from the car behind you by that time.


----------



## bwilson4web

About 30 miles today in my Std Rng Plus Model 3, HW 3.0, FSD:

Self-parking icons - finally, I'm seeing them. There was one parallel parking opportunity that looked like a pull-in. Regardless, I'd never seen the 'circle P' before today.
Green-light PING - excellent as it keeps my eyes on the road.
reproducible lane keeping intersection problem - the car darted toward the curb, I caught it again. It is on my flash drive.
I'm seeing some interesting TesLAX behavior. It is common enough to see a new release change the canBUS traffic (not always in a good way.)

Bob Wilson


----------



## Nautilus

I was out yesterday 9/3 at dusk with 2020.36 (having upgraded directly from 2020.32.2 on 9/1). I have HW 3.0.

This may have happened from earlier updates, but yesterday was the first time I noticed that the cameras were correctly identifying the wheelie bins that people had put at the bottom of their driveway for trash pickup. In the past, things like mailboxes had been rendered as traffic cones, so this was an improvement.

The car did not identify the 25 mph speed limit sign as I entered my subdivision, but I suspect it was getting too dark. It did notice the 30 mph signs on the main street, but I suspect it may have had knowledge of those from Google Maps.


----------



## tivoboy

I wonder how the cameras and AI are going to interpret SCHOOL zones, that have a. 25MPH speed limit, but only when ”children are present” which is usually during AM hours and early afternoon hours, but not definable by a time frame and is technically defined by the actual PRESENCE of one to many small bodies walking around or at crosswalks, etc. That will be difficult to implement effectively and precisely.


----------



## Mike

50 km drive today on a familiar, hilly and curvy two lane secondary highway.

Sunny, clear, +24C.

No longer hesitant with curves or climbing blind hills (kept 90 kph with no issue).

Streaming Spotify (my own playlists) has finally eliminated the two second pause between songs (while the next song downloaded).

I LOVE the new feature to tap the current speed on the speedometer and the TACC holds that speed.

My app would NOT wake the car up (when asleep/no sentry mode).


----------



## Nautilus

tivoboy said:


> I wonder how the cameras and AI are going to interpret SCHOOL zones, that have a. 25MPH speed limit, but only when "children are present" which is usually during AM hours and early afternoon hours, but not definable by a time frame and is technically defined by the actual PRESENCE of one to many small bodies walking around or at crosswalks, etc. That will be difficult to implement effectively and precisely.


Our school zones are active from I think 7:00am (when first drop-offs occur) continuously until 4:30pm (when after-school activities wrap up). Probably 6:00pm at the high school. That's from recollection, I'd have to go look at one of the signs. It's a fair question though, and gets back to an earlier post about yellow "advisory" speed limit signs vs. "standard" white speed limit signs. And then there's the reduced speeds for construction zones (but only when lights are flashing as well). It will all get there eventually.

Then of course other countries have completely different speed limit signs from the US.


----------



## Long Ranger

aresal said:


> I should clarify I was using TACC/AP when testing.


OK, but in my testing, I've found that the chime is still based upon reaction time whether on TACC/AP or not. With TACC/AP enabled, it doesn't chime if I pull the stalk as soon as the light turns green. It only chimes if I hesitate.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

36.3 just dropped.
https://teslascope.com/teslapedia/software/2020.36.3
https://www.teslafi.com/firmware.php


----------



## shareef777

Rick Steinwand said:


> 36.3 just dropped.
> https://teslascope.com/teslapedia/software/2020.36.3
> https://www.teslafi.com/firmware.php


And here I am waiting for 36.anything!


----------



## jwag

shareef777 said:


> And here I am waiting for 36.anything!


Same here! Looks like 36.3 might only be for the Y so far, though.


----------



## MartyF

Just downloaded 36.3


----------



## Scranton Model 3 owner

RichEV said:


> Did it display yellow advisory speed signs?


It does not recognize the yellow speed signs. Nor does it recognize speed limit signs in construction zones. And it can get confused (sees speed limit sign then goes back to the location tagged speed limit and then sees another speed limit sign then goes back to location tagged limit). This happened several times, it switched the speed limit 4 times in less than 2 miles. Quite annoying.


----------



## pfortin

Mike said:


> 50 km drive today on a familiar, hilly and curvy two lane secondary highway.
> 
> Sunny, clear, +24C.
> 
> No longer hesitant with curves or climbing blind hills (kept 90 kph with no issue).
> 
> Streaming Spotify (my own playlists) has finally eliminated the two second pause between songs (while the next song downloaded).
> 
> I LOVE the new feature to tap the current speed on the speedometer and the TACC holds that speed.
> 
> My app would NOT wake the car up (when asleep/no sentry mode).


Wait... did you say Spotify has gapless playback now? Have you tried listening to a live album? Does it go from track to track without any buffering or interruption in sound??


----------



## bernie

victor said:


> Consider visiting Canada.


Dang - I think I'm software limited to 135mph


----------



## DocScott

tivoboy said:


> I wonder how the cameras and AI are going to interpret SCHOOL zones, that have a. 25MPH speed limit, but only when "children are present" which is usually during AM hours and early afternoon hours, but not definable by a time frame and is technically defined by the actual PRESENCE of one to many small bodies walking around or at crosswalks, etc. That will be difficult to implement effectively and precisely.


The usual picture of where FSD is going is that Teslas get better and better at handling complex "edge cases"--part of Tesla's standard presentation on FSD progress, for example, shows the bewildering variety of stop signs that are out there.

I don't think we're _ever_ going to get to robust FSD that way alone. It would require the car to have the abilities of a human, bleeding far outside the areas of driving alone: it would need to understand language, context, etc..

Instead, I think we'll converge on reasonably good FSD from two directions: improvements in the cars (hardware and software) of the kind people envision, _combined with_ changes in public infrastructure to facilitate the cars.

Speed limit signs are a good example. We already require speed limit signs to have standardized fonts, colors, and sizes, as an aid to _human_ drivers. It would not be a big deal to add a strip with information easy for a computer AI to read, such as a bar code or QR code. It wouldn't even require new signs in most cases; just a permanently adhered label road crews could slap on to signs.

This kind of thing has happened before. When retail price-scanners came out, we didn't insist on price-scanners that could read any kind of price-tag or model number on a box. Instead, we asked manufacturers to print standardized bar codes on their products. For those who didn't, we made labels that could be slapped on the package.

One nice side-effect is that those kinds of codes would be harder to alter. Someone without much specialized knowledge could change a 30 mph sign to an 80 mph sign in a way that might be good enough to fool an AI, for example. But a bar code is a harder target for the typical bored 15 year old.

The next step up would be signs with an electronically displayed bar code (or whatever kind of code we settle on) that can be changed remotely to reflect conditions. That's not a whole lot different than a lot of signs that are on the road now ("speed limit 25 mph when light is flashing"); again, it's just optimized to help autonomous cars. Having a sign the can be changed in that way would solve most of the school-zone issues.

Other conditions, such as speed limits that are different for trucks and cars, can also be included as conventions for bar codes.

What about the difficulty of figuring out what traffic light applied to what lane? Again, a lane marking could be used to identify which lane you're in as you're approaching an intersection, and the lights could include a (subtle to humans) code indicating which lane it applies to.

The world has turned out to be pretty good at establishing these kinds of conventions. Think unicode, for example, which establishes a set of codes for the symbols that can be displayed be computers, including emojis. Different software can render a given emoji differently, but the _codes, _and thus the list of emojis that can be used, are universal. Another, older, example is road signs themselves, which do vary from country to country but have been made uniform within a given country.

The infrastructure changes I'm suggesting are not "smart roadways" that have all sorts of sensors and monitoring and feedback...those could be expensive! It's just modest changes to the signs and infrastructure that are already there.

Trying to "tough it out" and develop FSD that can handle the _current _driving environment, without taking advantage of the possibility fairly straightforward infrastructure upgrades, is doing it wrong, I think.


----------



## Mike

pfortin said:


> Wait... did you say Spotify has gapless playback now? Have you tried listening to a live album? Does it go from track to track without any buffering or interruption in sound??


I only play a playlist of 535 songs...so that is my only experience.

However, yes, with my 535 songs, there is no longer a two second pause while the next song loads up...it is gap-less.


----------



## hawkstrike

I had to restart my display (hold both buttons down) to begin seeing speed limit sign visualizations on version 2020.36. Just got 2020.36.3 today but haven’t noticed any functional differences (I have a Model Y).

One note for those who have asked - the speed limit is updated immediately on the display when the sign is read. Formerly it would take 3 to 5 seconds for an update to appear via GPS after passing a sign. Also, when encountering ”lower” speed limits (such as reading a 45 MPH sign when doing 55) the TACC lowers to the new speed limit and properly adjusts the +5 MPH differential. However, when encountering “higher” speed limits (going from 35 to 45 for instance), the display correctly reflects the speed limit but does NOT adjust the TACC to be +5 over the new limit nor does it increase the cruising speed.


----------



## garsh

hawkstrike said:


> However, when encountering "higher" speed limits (going from 35 to 45 for instance), the display correctly reflects the speed limit but does NOT adjust the TACC to be +5 over the new limit nor does it increase the cruising speed.


That's why I leave my offset at -20. No surprises during speed limit changes - I adjust the speed myself.


----------



## tivoboy

Does anyone know why the speed limit indicator box grows larger and then shrinks back down in size. I can’t tell if it is when the speed limit is going to change or when it is shifting from visually read sign or gps indicated. Doesn’t seem to be any rhyme or reason to it.


----------



## FRC

tivoboy said:


> Does anyone know why the speed limit indicator box grows larger and then shrinks back down in size. I can't tell if it is when the speed limit is going to change or when it is shifting from visually read sign or gps indicated. Doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to it.


It grows larger when you exceed the speed limit plus your chosen offset, My offset is +11, so my speed limit sign grows larger when I exceed 11 miles over the speed limit.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Now we have one X 90D in Texas on 36.3.1. 

https://www.teslafi.com/firmware.php


----------



## aircooled1957

I can now set my model 3 to chime when I exceeded the speed limit. I don't recall having this feature. Is it new for this build and I have just missed it? No mention of it in the current release notes.


----------



## FRC

aircooled1957 said:


> I can now set my model 3 to chime when I exceeded the speed limit. I don't recall having this feature. Is it new for this build and I have just missed it? No mention of it in the current release notes.


The speed limit chime has existed for as long as I can recall.


----------



## bwilson4web

Had the circle P today where there were two parallel spots separated by a single car. I pulled forward to the second spot BUT the graphic showed the first spot, not the second one that I wanted. Manual parking works but now I wonder if there is a better approach?

Bob Wilson


----------



## JWardell

DocScott said:


> The usual picture of where FSD is going is that Teslas get better and better at handling complex "edge cases"--part of Tesla's standard presentation on FSD progress, for example, shows the bewildering variety of stop signs that are out there.
> 
> I don't think we're _ever_ going to get to robust FSD that way alone. It would require the car to have the abilities of a human, bleeding far outside the areas of driving alone: it would need to understand language, context, etc..
> 
> Instead, I think we'll converge on reasonably good FSD from two directions: improvements in the cars (hardware and software) of the kind people envision, _combined with_ changes in public infrastructure to facilitate the cars.
> 
> Speed limit signs are a good example. We already require speed limit signs to have standardized fonts, colors, and sizes, as an aid to _human_ drivers. It would not be a big deal to add a strip with information easy for a computer AI to read, such as a bar code or QR code. It wouldn't even require new signs in most cases; just a permanently adhered label road crews could slap on to signs.
> 
> This kind of thing has happened before. When retail price-scanners came out, we didn't insist on price-scanners that could read any kind of price-tag or model number on a box. Instead, we asked manufacturers to print standardized bar codes on their products. For those who didn't, we made labels that could be slapped on the package.
> 
> One nice side-effect is that those kinds of codes would be harder to alter. Someone without much specialized knowledge could change a 30 mph sign to an 80 mph sign in a way that might be good enough to fool an AI, for example. But a bar code is a harder target for the typical bored 15 year old.
> 
> The next step up would be signs with an electronically displayed bar code (or whatever kind of code we settle on) that can be changed remotely to reflect conditions. That's not a whole lot different than a lot of signs that are on the road now ("speed limit 25 mph when light is flashing"); again, it's just optimized to help autonomous cars. Having a sign the can be changed in that way would solve most of the school-zone issues.
> 
> Other conditions, such as speed limits that are different for trucks and cars, can also be included as conventions for bar codes.
> 
> What about the difficulty of figuring out what traffic light applied to what lane? Again, a lane marking could be used to identify which lane you're in as you're approaching an intersection, and the lights could include a (subtle to humans) code indicating which lane it applies to.
> 
> The world has turned out to be pretty good at establishing these kinds of conventions. Think unicode, for example, which establishes a set of codes for the symbols that can be displayed be computers, including emojis. Different software can render a given emoji differently, but the _codes, _and thus the list of emojis that can be used, are universal. Another, older, example is road signs themselves, which do vary from country to country but have been made uniform within a given country.
> 
> The infrastructure changes I'm suggesting are not "smart roadways" that have all sorts of sensors and monitoring and feedback...those could be expensive! It's just modest changes to the signs and infrastructure that are already there.
> 
> Trying to "tough it out" and develop FSD that can handle the _current _driving environment, without taking advantage of the possibility fairly straightforward infrastructure upgrades, is doing it wrong, I think.


Barcodes made sense in the 80s when computers were dumb and expensive. Now your phone camera can read text as well as you can. It can even translate text from Chinese to English live in video with no cloud assistance. Speed signs are already standardized and very easy for a computer to read and decode. Much simpler than figuring out the edge of the pavement, which it already does without batting a cybereye. Elon's argument is that a computer with two cameras can be trained to drive as well as a human. The signs are the easiest part.

As for previous comments, yellow speed advisory signs are not speed limit signs but advisories for large trucks etc that might need to slow down for an impeding road feature. They are correctly ignored. Tesla already slows down for sharp curves without any need for assistance from signs...just like you naturally do too.


----------



## fazluke

Long Ranger said:


> The stalk doesn't work though when you want to set your speed slower than the speed limit + offset. The times when I've wanted this feature have been in slower traffic on the freeway. I might do an auto lane change to a lane that has a big space and my car starts to accelerate needlessly to fill the gap. In this situation, I'd like to be able to just quickly decrease the TACC speed to my current speed. I usually just disengage AP. Spinning the wheel down works, but can be jerky if I overshoot the target. However, I still may not use the new feature because I don't like reaching for the screen.


Usually I click the top right box whcih shows the new speed limit and that limit the car to the at speed plus the offset


----------



## TheeCatzMeow

tivoboy said:


> Does anyone know why the speed limit indicator box grows larger and then shrinks back down in size. I can't tell if it is when the speed limit is going to change or when it is shifting from visually read sign or gps indicated. Doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to it.


I believe it grows when you're over the speed limit. If under the speed limit it's at the smaller size.


----------



## Long Ranger

fazluke said:


> Usually I click the top right box whcih shows the new speed limit and that limit the car to the at speed plus the offset


Yes, that works, but it doesn't help for the scenario I was talking about. I meant a situation where the speed limit is, say 65mph, but you're in traffic going 20mph with TACC set at 70. If you change lanes to one with a big gap your car will start to accelerate. Pressing the speed limit sign will keep your TACC speed at 65 + offset and the car would continue to accelerate. With the new feature, you can tap your speedometer to set TACC to your current speed and stop the unwanted acceleration.


----------



## DocScott

JWardell said:


> Barcodes made sense in the 80s when computers were dumb and expensive. Now your phone camera can read text as well as you can. It can even translate text from Chinese to English live in video with no cloud assistance. Speed signs are already standardized and very easy for a computer to read and decode. Much simpler than figuring out the edge of the pavement, which it already does without batting a cybereye. Elon's argument is that a computer with two cameras can be trained to drive as well as a human. The signs are the easiest part.
> 
> As for previous comments, yellow speed advisory signs are not speed limit signs but advisories for large trucks etc that might need to slow down for an impeding road feature. They are correctly ignored. Tesla already slows down for sharp curves without any need for assistance from signs...just like you naturally do too.


If phone cameras can read text as well as I can, then how come captcha challenges still use obscured text that's easy for a human to read, but difficult for an AI?

When I use the standard camera app on my phone and there's a QR code, it immediately recognizes even in very crowded backgrounds, and turns it in to a url. But it doesn't do the same with a url in human-readable form. Yes, my banking app can read the numbers on a check, but only when the check is placed in a very "clean" context--if there's other stuff in the image, or the check is partially obscured (even if the numbers are showing), etc., then it fails.

And why, if barcodes are obsolete, are they still in use for prices and inventory? The hardware that reads them has undergone many replacement cycles since the 80s.

If reading speed limit signs was so easy, then how come it took Tesla so long to implement a new, post-Mobileye, method?

And remember, Mobileye can be fooled by alterations that wouldn't fool a human. Of course, you can alter a bar code or QR code, too, but it's harder; particularly if a code system includes embedded checksums.

And note that most humans would _not_ be fooled by replacing a 35 mph sign with an 85 mph one, no matter how convincing the forgery, because context would tell them it "wasn't that kind of road" and they'd assume the sign was wrong. Sure, AIs could be eventually programmed to do that, but the problem gets harder.

And what about the original post in this chain? A speed limit that's in effect "when children are present"? Or that only applies at night, or for trucks, or when raining, or ...? I agree that some of that would need to be handled by an electronic sign, which, while it was at it, could also give human drivers some indication as to when it was in effect.

Yes, an AI is perfectly capable of reading a standard speed limit sign that is unobstructed, clean, and in a clean visual context. But it's the edge cases where humans still do better, and some kind of machine-optimized code (or, alternatively, something like RFID) would make those cases a lot easier to handle.


----------



## garsh

DocScott said:


> If phone cameras can read text as well as I can, then how come captcha challenges still use obscured text that's easy for a human to read, but difficult for an AI?


Because some websites haven't realized that AI is now capable of solving these kinds of captchas.

Artificial Intelligence Beats CAPTCHA
Breaking CAPTCHA Using Machine Learning in 0.05 Seconds



> And why, if barcodes are obsolete, are they still in use for prices and inventory? The hardware that reads them has undergone many replacement cycles since the 80s.


Because it's already well established in that context. There's no need to change to anything else, especially when any changes would have to be coordinated between so many thousands of companies with all sorts of machines created by hundreds of companies for reading those barcodes.



> If reading speed limit signs was so easy...


Well, it's not _easy_. It's hard. But the technology continues to be developed, and it keeps getting better.

My phone is now capable of running small neural networks that can recognize text in various languages in real time as I point my phone's camera at various things. It can then translate that text for me - again, in real time.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.ar.lens

We're on the cusp of all of this working. Barcodes won't be needed.


----------



## Jarettp

DocScott said:


> The usual picture of where FSD is going is that Teslas get better and better at handling complex "edge cases"--part of Tesla's standard presentation on FSD progress, for example, shows the bewildering variety of stop signs that are out there.
> 
> I don't think we're _ever_ going to get to robust FSD that way alone. It would require the car to have the abilities of a human, bleeding far outside the areas of driving alone: it would need to understand language, context, etc..
> 
> Instead, I think we'll converge on reasonably good FSD from two directions: improvements in the cars (hardware and software) of the kind people envision, _combined with_ changes in public infrastructure to facilitate the cars.
> 
> Speed limit signs are a good example. We already require speed limit signs to have standardized fonts, colors, and sizes, as an aid to _human_ drivers. It would not be a big deal to add a strip with information easy for a computer AI to read, such as a bar code or QR code. It wouldn't even require new signs in most cases; just a permanently adhered label road crews could slap on to signs.
> 
> This kind of thing has happened before. When retail price-scanners came out, we didn't insist on price-scanners that could read any kind of price-tag or model number on a box. Instead, we asked manufacturers to print standardized bar codes on their products. For those who didn't, we made labels that could be slapped on the package.
> 
> One nice side-effect is that those kinds of codes would be harder to alter. Someone without much specialized knowledge could change a 30 mph sign to an 80 mph sign in a way that might be good enough to fool an AI, for example. But a bar code is a harder target for the typical bored 15 year old.
> 
> The next step up would be signs with an electronically displayed bar code (or whatever kind of code we settle on) that can be changed remotely to reflect conditions. That's not a whole lot different than a lot of signs that are on the road now ("speed limit 25 mph when light is flashing"); again, it's just optimized to help autonomous cars. Having a sign the can be changed in that way would solve most of the school-zone issues.
> 
> Other conditions, such as speed limits that are different for trucks and cars, can also be included as conventions for bar codes.
> 
> What about the difficulty of figuring out what traffic light applied to what lane? Again, a lane marking could be used to identify which lane you're in as you're approaching an intersection, and the lights could include a (subtle to humans) code indicating which lane it applies to.
> 
> The world has turned out to be pretty good at establishing these kinds of conventions. Think unicode, for example, which establishes a set of codes for the symbols that can be displayed be computers, including emojis. Different software can render a given emoji differently, but the _codes, _and thus the list of emojis that can be used, are universal. Another, older, example is road signs themselves, which do vary from country to country but have been made uniform within a given country.
> 
> The infrastructure changes I'm suggesting are not "smart roadways" that have all sorts of sensors and monitoring and feedback...those could be expensive! It's just modest changes to the signs and infrastructure that are already there.
> 
> Trying to "tough it out" and develop FSD that can handle the _current _driving environment, without taking advantage of the possibility fairly straightforward infrastructure upgrades, is doing it wrong, I think.


Seems like tesla is already building a database of where stop and speed signs are located. That should be good enough honestly.


----------



## FRC

Jarettp said:


> Seems like tesla is already building a database of where stop and speed signs are located. That should be good enough honestly.


In order to achieve FSD, the car must be correct 100% of the time. Good enough ain't gonna get it.


----------



## aircooled1957

FRC said:


> The speed limit chime has existed for as long as I can recall.


I probably saw that feature when we first got the car and disregarded it knowing I already had a very reliable over speed limit warning riding in my right seat!


----------



## NR4P

Noted something that seems to be since I received 2020.36

The evaporator drying cycle has become loud (fan is on very high speed) and runs for up to 30 mins. This has happened a lot over the last week.
Go on a 5 mile Round Trip of say 10 mins with a quick run into a store and back, park car in garage, the evaporator cooling is loud and long. RUns for almost 30 mins and car was only on for 10 minutes to begin with.
Not even getting 100 miles for 50% of capacity out of LR battery 

Seems to be new to this release.
Anyone else seeing this? And if you are in 90+ degree, high humidity environments?


----------



## iChris93

NR4P said:


> Noted something that seems to be since I received 2020.36
> 
> The evaporator drying cycle has become loud (fan is on very high speed) and runs for up to 30 mins. This has happened a lot over the last week.
> Go on a 5 mile Round Trip of say 10 mins with a quick run into a store and back, park car in garage, the evaporator cooling is loud and long. RUns for almost 30 mins and car was only on for 10 minutes to begin with.
> Not even getting 100 miles for 50% of capacity out of LR battery
> 
> Seems to be new to this release.
> Anyone else seeing this? And if you are in 90+ degree, high humidity environments?


I've noticed this too. I thought a door was left open causing the AC to continue running.


----------



## tivoboy

Yes, seems to really be running more frequently and more forcefully.


----------



## bwilson4web

It appears I've found a reproducible location where the car darts to the far, right side curb independent of speed. In Huntsville, the intersection of Neal and Meridian headed North. I'll make a YouTube and open a case with Tesla. But if anyone else has a clue, I'm interested.

UPDATE 09/10/20:

With TesLAX (V1.4(60)), I went back to record and document the 'dart to toward the curb.' But in 2 of 2 tries, the car muted the abnormal behavior and my attempt to document failed. It did swing but corrected and resumed lane keeping. Since I just upgraded the Std Rng Plus Model 3 to 2020.36.3.1, I need to re-test. It is almost as if the car 'learned' from my earlier experiences and decided to not do it again. <HUMMMMMM> Artificial learning??

Bob Wilson


----------



## NR4P

iChris93 said:


> I've noticed this too. I thought a door was left open causing the AC to continue running.





tivoboy said:


> Yes, seems to really be running more frequently and more forcefully.


Nice to see I am not alone.
I went into Service on my app and documented it.

A few hours later, Tesla asked me for examples. I just so happened to have last date and time of parking and 30 min loud fan running. Virtual service then txt me to tell me they are pulling logs.

May I suggest you do same? Either its a bug or some genius figured this is a new normal. I can't live with this running eating battery worse than Sentry. The more documentation the merrier.


----------



## JWardell

DocScott said:


> If phone cameras can read text as well as I can, then how come captcha challenges still use obscured text that's easy for a human to read, but difficult for an AI?
> 
> When I use the standard camera app on my phone and there's a QR code, it immediately recognizes even in very crowded backgrounds, and turns it in to a url. But it doesn't do the same with a url in human-readable form. Yes, my banking app can read the numbers on a check, but only when the check is placed in a very "clean" context--if there's other stuff in the image, or the check is partially obscured (even if the numbers are showing), etc., then it fails.
> 
> And why, if barcodes are obsolete, are they still in use for prices and inventory? The hardware that reads them has undergone many replacement cycles since the 80s.
> 
> If reading speed limit signs was so easy, then how come it took Tesla so long to implement a new, post-Mobileye, method?
> 
> And remember, Mobileye can be fooled by alterations that wouldn't fool a human. Of course, you can alter a bar code or QR code, too, but it's harder; particularly if a code system includes embedded checksums.
> 
> And note that most humans would _not_ be fooled by replacing a 35 mph sign with an 85 mph one, no matter how convincing the forgery, because context would tell them it "wasn't that kind of road" and they'd assume the sign was wrong. Sure, AIs could be eventually programmed to do that, but the problem gets harder.
> 
> And what about the original post in this chain? A speed limit that's in effect "when children are present"? Or that only applies at night, or for trucks, or when raining, or ...? I agree that some of that would need to be handled by an electronic sign, which, while it was at it, could also give human drivers some indication as to when it was in effect.
> 
> Yes, an AI is perfectly capable of reading a standard speed limit sign that is unobstructed, clean, and in a clean visual context. But it's the edge cases where humans still do better, and some kind of machine-optimized code (or, alternatively, something like RFID) would make those cases a lot easier to handle.


Hah. You do realize obscured text capchas were around 15 years or more ago? They don't trick AI anymore. They mostly were replaced with identifying adrdess numbers on doors a while ago. Then that was replaced with identifyiing traffic lights. And school busses. And...maybe you might actually realize that capcha is no longer about identifying if you're human, but using the human as Borg to help whatever AI Google is working on...first to train google street view computers to match images with address locations, and now to help Google self driving cars identify traffic lights and school busses.

I didn't say whatever camera app you happen to use does or doesn't have a particular feature. I said your phone is capable. Used to be World Lens, which again, ten years ago incredibly translated text live and placed it back in the image. Then google bought them and turned it into google translate. And again, that tech is already 10 years old.

We've made it clear over and over again that IDing speed limit signs has been a political challenge, not a technical one. We don't know what Tesla did to agree or get around Mobileye. My guess is they just waited long enough, and know they are big enough to survive a lawsuit now. Nothing to do with the tech.

If you had any idea how much your car is ACTUALLY decoding in the background, and simply not displaying, you would be amazed. Even with hardware 2.5. The inane videos with 50+ traffic cones all rendered perfectly are a perfect example. The known fact that green light detection is occurring on all cars, just disabled in the GUI for those not paying for FSD. The car IDs much much more than what it presents to the user in the display. Watch Green's videos over the past year or two, and pay attention to all the little things it is actually figuring out.


----------



## Badmonkey

2020.36.3.1 to Europe. Works well the little I tried it out. But I see when a speed limit sone stops. In Norway this is shown as in the picture below. The car doesn’t understand what this means bit IT will probably come in a update. But very nice to get this speed limit reading since there are a lot of fault in the gps reading of speed limits that can make the car hit the brakes at the motorway . Nothing in the notes about chime at green light. In the 2020.36 notes it said this should be available in Europe even if we don’t have the red light stop.


----------



## wackojacko

NR4P said:


> Noted something that seems to be since I received 2020.36
> 
> The evaporator drying cycle has become loud (fan is on very high speed) and runs for up to 30 mins. This has happened a lot over the last week.
> Go on a 5 mile Round Trip of say 10 mins with a quick run into a store and back, park car in garage, the evaporator cooling is loud and long. RUns for almost 30 mins and car was only on for 10 minutes to begin with.
> Not even getting 100 miles for 50% of capacity out of LR battery
> 
> Seems to be new to this release.
> Anyone else seeing this? And if you are in 90+ degree, high humidity environments?


I noticed this, thought door open, etc. It must be running to dry things out. Hopefully the smeell gets reduced, I changed filters are it was better but still a little musty would be best way to describe it. I parked outside for a few days in the sun to try to dry everything out 

I would hope that if this is the case, that it's just the fan running not the AC. Shouldn't be using that much battery to run the fan for 30 mins.


----------



## Mr. Spacely

Not sure if the fan running for a while is specific to 2020.36. I am still running 2020.32 and have noticed it lately as well. And yes it is very hot and humid here right now...


----------



## tivoboy

Is, 36.3.1 just a maintenance release?


----------



## NR4P

tivoboy said:


> Is, 36.3.1 just a maintenance release?


I hope it corrects the excessive evaporator drying fan speed and run time a bit. Just got it. Will have to try it tomorrow.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Incoming!

36.3.1 coming in with a vengeance. DL'ing now.


----------



## sduck

Isn't there an existing thread that's currently active that this side convo could move to?

MOD EDIT - Moved 3 posts about FSD to https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/will-fsd-really-make-it.16278/post-284778


----------



## Nautilus

2020.36.10 started appearing this morning on TeslaFi. Six cars so far. All Model 3s in Europe. Anyone know what new things it brings (if any)?


----------



## pdp1

NR4P said:


> Just noticed. My release notes don't include the Stop Sign warning paragraph shown in post 1. And I have HW3 FSD.
> Any other M3 owners with it?


I have HW2.5, with Enhanced Auto Pilot, and I've had this feature for a while now (or at least had it, I haven't tested it in the latest release I have, 32.3). Maybe it was only recently released to the countries listed by garsh, but it's been around for a while already in the US?


garsh said:


> It only applies to Australia, New Zealand, and Canada.
> I'll update the OP in a little bit.


----------



## fazluke

pdp1 said:


> I have HW2.5, with Enhanced Auto Pilot, and I've had this feature for a while now (or at least had it, I haven't tested it in the latest release I have, 32.3). Maybe it was only recently released to the countries listed by garsh, but it's been around for a while already in the US?


I have the stop sign warning since the last 2 updates. Noticed after 36.3 that red light warnings are flashing every few secs


----------



## Jason F

I installed 2020.36.3.1 and can confirm no new release notes.


----------



## ibgeek

9/10/2020: Took my first drive on 2020.36.3.1 and it was silky smooth.  
The chimes are easily avoidable if you are paying attention. Something I was concerned about. It's nice though to have the chime for those times when something shiny distracts you from the light changing to green.

Speed limit signs worked correctly as well. Only about 50 miles tonight so here's hoping this was not a fluke.

EDIT ON 9/11/2020: Put 150 miles on Tessa today and she didn't disappoint. Not a single issue both city or highway. Very happy with this update.


----------



## slotti

So I just installed 36.3.1. Navigation on Autopilot seems a huge step back. Car is bouncing all over the lanes and constantly touches the driver side lane devider. Had to intervine multiple times to prevent just crashing into the car in the adjacent lanes. 
Though it was near perfect before....hope this behavior won't last.


----------



## Badmonkey

Nautilus said:


> 2020.36.10 started appearing this morning on TeslaFi. Six cars so far. All Model 3s in Europe. Anyone know what new things it brings (if any)?


IT brings red light stop and go and all those thing that have been only in USA.


----------



## Ksb466

On 36.3.1 FSD with hw3 in US. Are people seeing speed limit signs rendered consistently? I saw none on first 10 mi drive on local roads. Is there a calibration period? Tapping the current speed in tacc is handy for neighborhood roads to avoid the fast acceleration it used to do, thinking it could go 45 in a 25.


----------



## FRC

slotti said:


> So I just installed 36.3.1. Navigation on Autopilot seems a huge step back. Car is bouncing all over the lanes and constantly touches the driver side lane devider. Had to intervine multiple times to prevent just crashing into the car in the adjacent lanes.
> Though it was near perfect before....hope this behavior won't last.


This is something that, as a non-technical person, I have never really understood. If we can believe the input that forum members provide, then software updates can affect different vehicles in significantly different ways. Your report of "bouncing all over the lanes" is not true for me and has not been true since some update last fall. And this anomaly doesn't seem unique. Almost every update comes with reports of faults and weaknesses that affect a forum member or two but are not widespread. It's akin to differing reactions to a drug across a population. And I can't explain it. Can we sic' some of own in-house geeks on the question?

At any rate, have no fear. The next update will likely resolve your issue and present a new and different one!


----------



## brur

Ksb466 said:


> On 36.3.1 FSD with hw3 in US. Are people seeing speed limit signs rendered consistently? I saw none on first 10 mi drive on local roads. Is there a calibration period? Tapping the current speed in tacc is handy for neighborhood roads to avoid the fast acceleration it used to do, thinking it could go 45 in a 25.


 my car's reaction to signs was pretty solid. Surprised me in its responses.

As regards tp slott', The reaction to updates never seems to be uniform across the car population. I assumed it was from the variance in software history, initial software installs, and sell-by date code*. iows, hocus pocus


----------



## Jason F

Ksb466 said:


> On 36.3.1 FSD with hw3 in US. Are people seeing speed limit signs rendered consistently? I saw none on first 10 mi drive on local roads. Is there a calibration period? Tapping the current speed in tacc is handy for neighborhood roads to avoid the fast acceleration it used to do, thinking it could go 45 in a 25.


With 2020.36 I saw no signs for a day or two. Then it started working perfectly and it renders all speed limit signs on all roads. I did no reboots. So it does take a little while to start working.


----------



## RickO2018

garsh said:


> *Speed Assist Improvements* (Europe & United States, but not Canada)Speed Assist now leverages your car's cameras to detect speed limit signs to improve the accuracy of speed limit data on local roads. Detected speed limit signs will be displayed in the driving visualization and used to set the associated Speed Limit Warning.As usual, to adjust Speed Assist settings, tap Controls > Autopilot > Speed LImit.


Sorry, I don't see this. I just updated to 2020.36.3.1 this am and took my M3 for a spin. There are a number of speed limit signs where I am that are posted higher than what the GPS/Car displays. By the sound of this, I should see the posted speed limit on my console, but do not. It still shows the incorrect lower speed limits. Is this feature limited to certain road types? Does it matter whether the Speed control is set on Absolute or Relative?​​


----------



## Jason F

RickO2018 said:


> Sorry, I don't see this. I just updated to 2020.36.3.1 this am and took my M3 for a spin. There are a number of speed limit signs where I am that are posted higher than what the GPS/Car displays. By the sound of this, I should see the posted speed limit on my console, but do not. It still shows the incorrect lower speed limits. Is this feature limited to certain road types? Does it matter whether the Speed control is set on Absolute or Relative?​


The software will only lower your speed to match a sign, not raise it.


----------



## RickO2018

Jason F said:


> The software will only lower your speed to match a sign, not raise it.


Thank you, but my point is there is no "reading" or "detecting" of the actual, higher (or any) speed limit signs.


----------



## EviMX

Nautilus said:


> 2020.36.10 started appearing this morning on TeslaFi. Six cars so far. All Model 3s in Europe. Anyone know what new things it brings (if any)?


My MXLR has just installed 2020.36.10 also (Europe - Belgium). (traffic lights, speed signs, green light chime and speed assist improvements)


----------



## TesLou

Jason F said:


> With 2020.36 I saw no signs for a day or two. Then it started working perfectly and it renders all speed limit signs on all roads. I did no reboots. So it does take a little while to start working.


"All speed limit signs on all roads". Are you seeing signs on Interstate highways in construction zones or where the signs don't agree with the GPS data (also on interstates)? I'm not in my X.


----------



## Jason F

RickO2018 said:


> The software will only lower your speed to match a sign, not raise it.





RickO2018 said:


> Thank you, but my point is there is no "reading" or "detecting" of the actual, higher (or any) speed limit signs.


It seems to take a little while to start detecting it. I didn't see any visualizations even for at least a day. Then it started working. I never rebooted.


----------



## Jason F

TesLou said:


> "All speed limit signs on all roads". Are you seeing signs on Interstate highways in construction zones or where the signs don't agree with the GPS data (also on interstates)? I'm not in my X.


I am seeing the visualization on all roads. I haven't noticed about construction speed limits showing up. I don't really have any bad GPS data to correct for the most part. I only noticed it incorrectly lower my speed when it saw a school speed limit that was labeled "when children are present". One error I saw was there was a yellow sign with a white speed limit sign embedded in it that warned speed limit was lowered ahead. It immediately changes my speed to that.


----------



## Long Ranger

TesLou said:


> "All speed limit signs on all roads". Are you seeing signs on Interstate highways in construction zones or where the signs don't agree with the GPS data (also on interstates)? I'm not in my X.


I agree. On 2020.36 (haven't driven on 2020.36.3.1 yet) it was not detecting construction speed limit signs on the freeway. And I'm talking about a long-term construction sign that is indistinguishable from a standard speed limit sign. It's been reliably detecting and rendering speed limit signs on local roads, from the start, no calibration period that I noticed.


----------



## [email protected]

a few observations
36.3 - much improved, but still some problems with curves, cars parked on edge of traveled road
construction speed limit signs on I89 don't show, car continues at set speed.
there seems to be a problem when speed limit signs are set taller than most. car sees signs for a several feet then the display stops showing them and car does not show new speed.
some speed limits seem to be set via gps locale.
and
a complaint - the speed limit sign displayed motion down the screen is a distraction. fgs! just show the new speed, slow if necessary.


----------



## ssc8666

Just downloaded 36.10 on my 2018 LR RWD, EAP, no FSD.
New to this release are:
NoA exit passing lane option,
Cruise Set Speed Improvements,
Powerwall Coordination and
Car Left Open Notification

Release notes attached below.


----------



## Ksb466

Is “ exit passing lane” to give the option to not move out of the fast lane? Why would you want that as a std setting?


----------



## FRC

Ksb466 said:


> Is " exit passing lane" to give the option to not move out of the fast lane? Why would you want that as a std setting?


So that you can be like so many of the other self-important people that think hogging the passing lane is acceptable behavior(you can't tell that this is a hot-button issue for me, can you?).


----------



## DocScott

FRC said:


> This is something that, as a non-technical person, I have never really understood. If we can believe the input that forum members provide, then software updates can affect different vehicles in significantly different ways. Your report of "bouncing all over the lanes" is not true for me and has not been true since some update last fall. And this anomaly doesn't seem unique. Almost every update comes with reports of faults and weaknesses that affect a forum member or two but are not widespread. It's akin to differing reactions to a drug across a population. And I can't explain it. Can we sic' some of own in-house geeks on the question?
> 
> At any rate, have no fear. The next update will likely resolve your issue and present a new and different one!


I had that problem on one update a while ago (April, maybe?). It wasn't an update where an unusual number of people reported that issue.

My guess is that sometimes the update process borks AP somehow--the calibration gets thrown out of whack or something. It has nothing to do with the new firmware itself; it's the update, reboot, or calibration process that fails.


----------



## bwilson4web

I put up a 30 second YouTube showing a reproducible, dart to the opposite side of an intersection:






I'll use this YouTube to document the problem for Tesla
I added "tesLAX" data of two incidents to the video
Bob Wilson


----------



## shareef777

bwilson4web said:


> I put up a 30 second YouTube showing a reproducible, dart to the opposite side of an intersection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll use this YouTube to document the problem for Tesla
> I did not include the "tesLAX" data
> I have "tesLAX" data that will take a few minutes to plot and share.
> 
> Bob Wilson


Good luck man. I've sent a few YouTube videos of incidents where AP behaved incorrectly and I always got the same "there's something wrong with your road" nonsense.


----------



## Ksb466

FRC said:


> So that you can be like so many of the other self-important people that think hogging the passing lane is acceptable behavior(you can't tell that this is a hot-button issue for me, can you?).


Thx, agree, just wanted to be sure I wasn't missing something. Maybe with time a use case will become obvious. Of all the cool things added, this seems the opposite, promoting poor driving habit and road rage. If someone wanted this before just uncheck the blue NOA bar.


----------



## bwilson4web

shareef777 said:


> Good luck man. I've sent a few YouTube videos of incidents where AP behaved incorrectly and I always got the same "there's something wrong with your road" nonsense.


Actually I'm OK with that but if I don't share, they might not realize it is a real problem. Of course, I would ask if they'll send me the paint and roller to fix the road. <GRINS>

On a serious note, I want to try wrapping the power pole with an orange wrap and retest. Will it see the power pole as a traffic cone? A small can of orange paint on the power pole might be enough versus trying to make a paint line on a road. Alternatively, pass a note to traffic engineering about the need for pedestrian markings.

Bob Wilson


----------



## skygraff

FRC said:


> So that you can be like so many of the other self-important people that think hogging the passing lane is acceptable behavior(you can't tell that this is a hot-button issue for me, can you?).


Just wish it did a better job of looking ahead when there's more traffic to pass rather than wanting to make rapid lane changes. On the other hand, it also needs to look back to avoid cutting off faster traffic.


----------



## Tesla Rose

Does the Green Light notification apply to the M3 standard plus? I only have Autopilot not FSD


----------



## ibgeek

slotti said:


> So I just installed 36.3.1. Navigation on Autopilot seems a huge step back. Car is bouncing all over the lanes and constantly touches the driver side lane divider. Had to intervene multiple times to prevent just crashing into the car in the adjacent lanes.
> Though it was near perfect before....hope this behavior won't last.


This is not typical of this update, but you are in luck. Just head on over to your settings and hit the button to recalibrate your cameras. Then taker your car for a drive and let it do it's thing. Usually only takes about 15-20 minutes of driving depending on where you drive. Once that's done I bet your issue will be gone.

For those wondering about why they do not immediately see speed limit signs. It can take anywhere from a few minutes to a full day for some before they appear. This was noticed on a video that DirtyTesla posted (YouTube). If you do a steering wheel reboot, you can cut this time down in some cases.

Also for now only standard speed limit signs are seen. This does not include construction or school zone signs.


----------



## ibgeek

Ksb466 said:


> Is " exit passing lane" to give the option to not move out of the fast lane? Why would you want that as a std setting?


In many areas it is the law. And in many other areas it's good form. All that said, there are areas where it is an absolute nightmare to drive in NAP because it wont stay to the left.

Examples would be Interstate 5 or 99 where you are on a 2 lane divided highway that is heavily used by semi's. If you stay right, not only will you have to drive 15 to 20 MPH below the 70 MPH speed limit because the trucks are limited to 55 MPH but you will also get your car shaken to pieces due to the damage the trucks cause in that lane. There are other places where it's a pain but these examples are the easiest to explain.


----------



## garsh

Tesla Rose said:


> Does the Green Light notification apply to the M3 standard plus? I only have Autopilot not FSD


Only applies if you have HW3 (FSD computer), and you have to turn the feature on.
To enable, tap Controls > Autopilot > Green Traffic Light Chime.


----------



## lance.bailey

bwa haa haa "something wrong with your road"

Reminds me of the scene in the original Battlestar Galactica when the Cylons - explaining how their ship crashed - said "we were deciding what to do when the ground came up and hit us"

or the HHGTTG fit where the Lentillas claimed they were tripping becasue there feet were the wrong size for their shoes.

In an discussion between AP and roads, the road decides the rules.


----------



## evannole

FRC said:


> So that you can be like so many of the other self-important people that think hogging the passing lane is acceptable behavior(you can't tell that this is a hot-button issue for me, can you?).


I agree that one shouldn't stay in the passing lane. I wonder, though, if this will fix an issue that resulted in my permanently turning off NOA over a year and a half ago.

On I-75 in Atlanta, when driving in the HOV lane, which is to the far left (but which is neither functionally nor legally the "passing lane", despite some speed demons' thinking otherwise), any time the double-solid line on the right side of the line turns to a double-dashed line, if my car is on NOA, it wants me to get out of the HOV lane, even if my exit isn't coming up for 15 miles or more. I finally grew tired of the insistent chime asking me to move over and shut off NOA permanently.

If the system somehow thinks that the HOV lane is actually the passing lane, I wonder if turning on this new setting would eliminate that annoying behavior.


----------



## francoisp

I love the speed limit reading ability and it has worked flawlessly so far. I do have a question regarding the speed limit offset which I had not been using until now. Having set the relative speed limit offset to +3, I have noticed that when I transition from a 35 mph zone to a 25 mph zone, the car slows down from 38 mph to 30 mph instead of 28 mph as I would have expected. What am I missing?


----------



## shareef777

Finally got 2020.36.3.1. Sign reading is absolutely amazing. No more AP slow down and speed up. It worked on the very first sign out of my home and has picked them all up so well. One notorious area that gps had going up and down between 55 and 35 is now consistent. Awesome!

Green light chime is great too. Helps when I’m not paying attention when stopped at a red light.


----------



## francoisp

bwilson4web said:


> <HUMMMMMM> Artificial learning??
> 
> Bob Wilson


That will be part of Autopilot 4D upgrade. Coming soon, real soon.


----------



## francoisp

shareef777 said:


> Green light chime is great too. Helps when I'm not paying attention when stopped at a red light.


Is there a delay between the light turning green and the chime?


----------



## GDN

FrancoisP said:


> Is there a delay between the light turning green and the chime?


No - and I find it quite helpful actually. Today was my first drive with the SW. I'm usually pretty attentive. However I was at a light and pulled my wallet out of my pocket to make sure I had an insurance card with me when the light turned green. I wasn't watching the light the instant it turned green, however the car dinged right away. It only dings if you are the first car at the light. I think is a bug fix or charge in the 36.3.1 version. Partner said it had dinged when he wasn't the first car at the light on the .36 version. I'm happy with the way it works right now.


----------



## Badmonkey

RickO2018 said:


> Thank you, but my point is there is no "reading" or "detecting" of the actual, higher (or any) speed limit signs.


If it's not a local road the car won't read the sign. Like in my country it do not read the 100-110km/h on the motorway. Just 30-90 on smaller roads.


----------



## shareef777

FrancoisP said:


> Is there a delay between the light turning green and the chime?


Slight delay, but fast enough that if I respond immediately vehicles behind me wouldn't notice.


----------



## Francois Gaucher

FrancoisP said:


> Is there a delay between the light turning green and the chime?


Yes, just saw that today


----------



## Long Ranger

GDN said:


> It only dings if you are the first car at the light. I think is a bug fix or charge in the 36.3.1 version. Partner said it had dinged when he wasn't the first car at the light on the .36 version. I'm happy with the way it works right now.


Actually, it will ding whether you're first at the light or behind someone if you don't react in time. There's just a big difference in the timing between those two scenarios. I haven't noticed any difference in behavior between .36 and .36.3.1.

First at light: It dings almost immediately after the light turns green, with just the slightest delay. It won't ding if you're quick enough to pull the stalk on TACC/AP, or hit the accelerator when driving manually. I find it difficult to reliably avoid the ding when driving manually, and easier when on TACC/AP.

Behind a car at light: It waits to ding until the car in front of you has started to pull away from you by a fair bit. This one is easy to avoid, and you don't hear the ding unless you really aren't paying attention.

Approaching a green light: When on TACC/AP it can also ding as you approach a green light to remind you to pull the stalk. It won't ding if you're following another car. When no car is in front of you, it dings pretty soon after the light is detected, so you need to pull the stalk early to avoid these dings. These dings confused me at first because I thought the chime only applied when stopped at a light.


----------



## ibgeek

FrancoisP said:


> Is there a delay between the light turning green and the chime?


yes but I think it's about one beat to early. It's fine how it is, but being able to set a delay (I'd only add 1 second) would be nice.


----------



## garsh

FrancoisP said:


> I love the speed limit reading ability and it has worked flawlessly so far. I do have a question regarding the speed limit offset which I had not been using until now. Having set the relative speed limit offset to +3, I have noticed that when I transition from a 35 mph zone to a 25 mph zone, the car slows down from 38 mph to 30 mph instead of 28 mph as I would have expected. What am I missing?


Sounds like a bug.


----------



## DocScott

FrancoisP said:


> I love the speed limit reading ability and it has worked flawlessly so far. I do have a question regarding the speed limit offset which I had not been using until now. Having set the relative speed limit offset to +3, I have noticed that when I transition from a 35 mph zone to a 25 mph zone, the car slows down from 38 mph to 30 mph instead of 28 mph as I would have expected. What am I missing?


That sounds like the behavior it's had for a long time to me.

While on AP (but not NOA), it doesn't usually slow down when the speed limit changes. For example, if the speed limit changes from 65 mph to 55 mph, and TACC was at 67, it won't slow. But there are circumstances (I haven't quite figured out what they are), where Autosteer limits your speed to the speed limit +5 mph, and will automatically reset the speed to the speed limit +5 mph when the limit changes, assuming TACC was previously set above that.

So I'm guessing you were on AP but not NOA when this happened? If so, I think it's nothing new.


----------



## GDN

ibgeek said:


> yes but I think it's about one beat to early. It's fine how it is, but being able to set a delay (I'd only add 1 second) would be nice.


If it were one beat later and then you add your reaction time, you'll get a horn from the car behind you. I think it is right on time, however if you are very attentive, then you likely don't need it at all, because you will get the ding almost immediately. Any longer though and you'll have someone honking at you.


----------



## francoisp

GDN said:


> If it were one beat later and then you add your reaction time, you'll get a horn from the car behind you. I think it is right on time, however if you are very attentive, then you likely don't need it at all, because you will get the ding almost immediately. Any longer though and you'll have someone honking at you.


Here in Cleveland people are pretty forgiving, waiting several seconds before honking. I don't see the point of this feature. If I pay attention I still have to endure a chime for every green light I'm the lead car. If I don't pay attention I guess I deserved to be honk at. 

A 2-second delay might be better. If I accelerate right away, no chime; if I daydream then I get the chime (or a honk).


----------



## Ksb466

On 3.1 I’m getting the long running fan after parking. Think I’ve seen others mention this new “feature “. Sort of annoyin, hopefully fixed in next update


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I'm on 36.3.1 and noticing it's harder to wake my 3 in the morning prior to unplugging. 

It used to wake on the first press of the button on the charge handle, now I have to press the rear door handle.


----------



## mrau

When I press &hold the *button* the car wakes up and unlocks in about two seconds. Very reliable.

Edit for clarification: .... *button* on the mobile connector handle.


----------



## FRC

mrau said:


> When I press &hold the button the car wakes up and unlocks in about two seconds. Very reliable.


What "button" are you referring to?


----------



## tencate

I feel compelled to add to this thread. Reading Speed Limit signs around where I live (instead of just using a lookup table or whatever it was doing before) is an amazing upgrade. So many times before it got the speed limits wrong, NOW the car knows what the speed limit is and resets things exactly at the right places. And maybe it's my imagination but everything just seems smoother with this update. This update really made my day!


----------



## garsh

FRC said:


> What "button" are you referring to?


The button on the wall/mobile connector handle.


Rick Steinwand said:


> It used to wake on the first press of the *button on the charge handle*, now I have to press the rear door handle.





mrau said:


> When I press &hold the button the car wakes up and unlocks in about two seconds. Very reliable.


I've started holding down the button as well. I think sometimes I'm there for closer to 5 seconds before it wakes up and disconnects - I'll have to pay more attention.


----------



## styleruk

Updated my model 3 the other day to V 36.10, noticed the bings and bongs warning about the edge of road or cars parked in road etc has increased massively for me here in the UK. Has anyone else noticed this increase in safety?

Started a thread here so not to distract...
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/lane-change-warning-on-single-lane-road.16804/


----------



## RichEV

On 36.3.1. With the "chime at green light" setting ON the car also chimes each time it displays a "stopping for traffic control in x00 feet" message.


----------



## Skione65

garsh said:


> The button on the wall/mobile connector handle.
> 
> I've started holding down the button as well. I think sometimes I'm there for closer to 5 seconds before it wakes up and disconnects - I'll have to pay more attention.


 I've noticed this delay as well. It's driving me nuts. Lol. I used to be able to press the charging handle button once and Bingo! Cars awake. Now I press, nothing. Press again, nothing...then I'm repeatedly mashing it with my thumb In a furious attempt to wake the car so I can disconnect. 
Does pushing and holding it work for you and how long before it awakes and releases?

Ski


----------



## garsh

Skione65 said:


> I've noticed this delay as well. It's driving me nuts. Lol. I used to be able to press the charging handle button once and Bingo! Cars awake.


That never worked for me in the past.
Once the car entered deep-sleep, I would have to wake it up before it would respond to pressing the connector handle button. I'd usually give the rear door handle a little "tap" to wake the car up.



> Now I press, nothing. Press again, nothing...then I'm repeatedly mashing it with my thumb In a furious attempt to wake the car so I can disconnect.
> Does pushing and holding it work for you and how long before it awakes and releases?


Oh yes, just hold it down - no need to keep pressing and releasing.

Like I said, I seem to have to wait longer than 2 seconds, but it does seem to wake up consistently now from a deep sleep. I'll try to remember to time it and report back.


----------



## RickO2018

Jason F said:


> It seems to take a little while to start detecting it. I didn't see any visualizations even for at least a day. Then it started working. I never rebooted.


Second day of driving with TACC, and it is now reading/displaying the speed limit and changes the limit that appears on the console, effectively overriding the incorrect speeds picked up from the GPS/Google map. What's not happening, and perhaps this is coming, is the automatic reducing or increasing the set cruise speed to adjust to the new limit that it "sees" and registers. Testing so far has only been with TACC, not FSD and on local roads only (max 50 MPH), not Interstates.

Also surprised me how well it picks up the signs even if you're in a left lane of of two lane street with signs only on the right side of the road. What it didn't pick up were those temporary reduced speed areas on a sign notifying you of a curve and its associated speed reduction. I suppose those are not critical since the car already would reduce speed depending on the severity of the curve.


----------



## harrison987

Ksb466 said:


> Is " exit passing lane" to give the option to not move out of the fast lane? Why would you want that as a std setting?


Because technically, you are not allowed to stay in the far left lane. Once you pass a car, you are supposed to return to your lane...but most people stay in it.


----------



## harrison987

For those with issues of the car moving OUT of the HOV lane (thinking it is a passing lane)...is your HOV lane setting turned on or off? There is a slider that allows you to avoid tolls, HOV, etc...


----------



## PaulT

I have 2020.36.10 waiting to download on WiFi. Anyone know what is new for USA?


----------



## harrison987

PaulT said:


> I have 2020.36.10 waiting to download on WiFi. Anyone know what is new for USA?


See page 7...


----------



## Jason F

PaulT said:


> I have 2020.36.10 waiting to download on WiFi. Anyone know what is new for USA?


Just the option to change NoA so that it does not exit the passing lane.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

garsh said:


> The button on the wall/mobile connector handle.
> 
> I've started holding down the button as well. I think sometimes I'm there for closer to 5 seconds before it wakes up and disconnects - I'll have to pay more attention.


This morning, I was plugged in and still charging when I left for work and the button on the charge handle woke it up immediately. The other days when I had to wake it with the door handle, I was not charging. I was still on 36.3.1, but installing 36.10 now.


----------



## Klaus-rf

This version has an undesirable issue with yellow lights.

Fisrt time I was about 50 ft (at 45MOH) from the stop line and had already ack'd that it was OK to go thru the green. Then it turned yellow and I added some power. When I was about mid-way thru the intersection, I removed the added power and thr car started braking ~0.5g in the intersection just before the crosswalk on the far side. I had to power thru it.

Almost same thing happened again yesterday with the timing slightly different. Ack'd the green and then the light changed to yellow while we (the car and I) were already in the intersection, AFTER the car (we) had passed the stop line. 

Then the car started hard braking (~0.5g) while still IN the intersection, before we reached the crosswalk on the far side. Had to power thru it again. Grrr.

Both events were at same intersection, same travel direction.


----------



## garsh

garsh said:


> The button on the wall/mobile connector handle.
> I've started holding down the button as well. I think sometimes I'm there for closer to 5 seconds before it wakes up and disconnects - I'll have to pay more attention.


I tried it just now. I had updated the software to 2020.36.10 just a couple hours earlier. I timed it with a stopwatch, and it woke up and disconnected within 2 seconds.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

What a busy week, 3 updates in less than 2 weeks, (but then it isn't 2 weeks yet).


----------



## bwilson4web

Replicated the Huntsville Meridian and Neal dart toward the passenger side curb. Version 2020.36.10, HW 3.0.

Bob Wilson


----------



## evannole

harrison987 said:


> For those with issues of the car moving OUT of the HOV lane (thinking it is a passing lane)...is your HOV lane setting turned on or off? There is a slider that allows you to avoid tolls, HOV, etc...


It's been turned on for the 2+ years I have owned the car. The car correctly makes use of left-hand HOV exits in its navigation directions that it would not otherwise use if that setting were not turned on, but it still wants to depart the HOV lane in through traffic.


----------



## NR4P

2020.36.10 installed. Looking forward to trying the new setting for not exiting the passing lane this weekend. In the past it was too obnoxious to move out of the lane to right lane where 18 wheelers were less than .5 miles ahead. 

I don't like to stay in the passing lane too long but zig zagging is an annoyance.


----------



## shareef777

shareef777 said:


> Finally got 2020.36.3.1. Sign reading is absolutely amazing. No more AP slow down and speed up. It worked on the very first sign out of my home and has picked them all up so well. One notorious area that gps had going up and down between 55 and 35 is now consistent. Awesome!
> 
> Green light chime is great too. Helps when I'm not paying attention when stopped at a red light.


Well, that version was short lived. Jumped to 2020.36.10 today.


----------



## lance.bailey

I documented the same thing @Klaus-rf a few weeks back when traffic light control was new - particularly bad in wide intersections, but not always wide intersections.


----------



## ibgeek

NR4P said:


> 2020.36.10 installed. Looking forward to trying the new setting for not exiting the passing lane this weekend. In the past it was too obnoxious to move out of the lane to right lane where 18 wheelers were less than .5 miles ahead.
> 
> I don't like to stay in the passing lane too long but zig zagging is an annoyance.


I'm very good about getting out of the passing lane when someone is coming up behind me, but trips down 5 and 99 were killing me with the car constantly moving over in to what is essentially a truck lane.
Just got my .10 update today so looking forward to turning that on.


----------



## harrison987

So something I've noticed.

The tiny little speed limit sign on the screen fluctuates in size.

I've noticed it a few times when I've changed from one speed zone to another... It basically is about 25% larger for about 2 seconds... Then it shrinks down back to regular size.

There's no consistency with it... So it could be a bug.

Topping the screen in the speedometer area, or the speed limit sign to increase or decrease speed is still completely useless. It would make sense if you can tap these areas to engage autopilot... But they only work if autopilot is already on.

If the autopilot is on then I'm already going the speed I want to go. Speedometer shows the max speed. Makes no sense whatsoever to be tapping either.


----------



## DocScott

RickO2018 said:


> Second day of driving with TACC, and it is now reading/displaying the speed limit and changes the limit that appears on the console, effectively overriding the incorrect speeds picked up from the GPS/Google map. What's not happening, and perhaps this is coming, is the automatic reducing or increasing the set cruise speed to adjust to the new limit that it "sees" and registers. Testing so far has only been with TACC, not FSD and on local roads only (max 50 MPH), not Interstates.


TACC doesn't change speed based on changes in speed limits from map data, so I wouldn't expect it to change speed based on signs either.


----------



## VFRMike

2020.36.10 has my car stopping and accelerating from stop signs and lights smoother than ever. I have not tested the "get out of or stay in the passing lane" feature yet.


----------



## mrau

harrison987 said:


> So something I've noticed.
> 
> The tiny little speed limit sign on the screen fluctuates in size.


Not a new feature.
The sign gets bigger when your car exceeds the speed posted on the sign (may include any offset amount you have setup as well).


----------



## Mike

...well, my trunk lights are still not coming on when I open the trunk while the car is asleep... (.10)...


----------



## Ksb466

Seems to ignore school speed limit signs, at least when not flashing. Haven’t tested when flashing, but would be cool if it did recognize and apply only when flashing.


----------



## slotti

Ksb466 said:


> Seems to ignore school speed limit signs, at least when not flashing. Haven't tested when flashing, but would be cool if it did recognize and apply only when flashing.


Pretty sure I read somewhere that the official release note do state that school signs are not being read at the moment.


----------



## harrison987

Out of curiosity...

Does anyone have a functional "blind spot warning chime"? They released that over a year ago, and it has never worked for me...


----------



## Achooo

harrison987 said:


> Out of curiosity...
> 
> Does anyone have a functional "blind spot warning chime"? They released that over a year ago, and it has never worked for me...


I don't think I've ever heard this chime either.


----------



## evannole

harrison987 said:


> Out of curiosity...
> 
> Does anyone have a functional "blind spot warning chime"? They released that over a year ago, and it has never worked for me...


It only goes off if someone is in your blind spot and you start to move - basically if the car thinks a collision is imminent. I would rather have a discrete sound - say a "ding" for the blinker instead of a "click" - to warn you if you signal for a lane change and someone is there, but that has been been discussed on these forums and elsewhere any number of times and it doesn't seem like it's coming.


----------



## lance.bailey

I've heard the "DON'T DO THAT" warning when i indicated and started to make a lane change, but it would have been better to have an audible warning when I put on the flasher instead of just the red cars on the screen.

Keep the "DDT" warning if I start to make the lane change, but give me a "you sure about that?" sound as well


----------



## sduck

Ksb466 said:


> Seems to ignore school speed limit signs, at least when not flashing. Haven't tested when flashing, but would be cool if it did recognize and apply only when flashing.


Ignores them when they're flashing also, at least for me this morning.


----------



## ibgeek

sduck said:


> Ignores them when they're flashing also, at least for me this morning.


Only standard speed limit signs are recognized right now. Yield is coming soon. School zones and Construction zones are coming as well.


----------



## RickO2018

harrison987 said:


> Because technically, you are not allowed to stay in the far left lane. Once you pass a car, you are supposed to return to your lane...but most people stay in it.


In most states you are not suppose to exceed the posted speed limit, even when passing. So in a perfect world, everyone should be going the limit. What usually is required, is that "Slower Traffic Stay to the right" How "slower" traffic is defined is the challenge. Some think 10 miles or more over the speed limit is "Slow" and therefore should not be in the left lane; however it is more correctly defined as slower than the posted speed limit.


----------



## Long Ranger

RickO2018 said:


> What usually is required, is that "Slower Traffic Stay to the right" How "slower" traffic is defined is the challenge. Some think 10 miles or more over the speed limit is "Slow" and therefore should not be in the left lane; however it is more correctly defined as slower than the posted speed limit.


It depends upon the specific law in each state, but in many states you can't just camp in the left lane just because you are going the speed limit. The speeder can be ticketed, but so can you for impeding the flow of traffic. For example, text from our law here in Washington:
(4) It is a traffic infraction to drive continuously in the left lane of a multilane roadway when it impedes the flow of other traffic.
RCW46.61.100


----------



## FRC

RickO2018 said:


> In most states you are not suppose to exceed the posted speed limit, even when passing. So in a perfect world, everyone should be going the limit. What usually is required, is that "Slower Traffic Stay to the right" How "slower" traffic is defined is the challenge. Some think 10 miles or more over the speed limit is "Slow" and therefore should not be in the left lane; however it is more correctly defined as slower than the posted speed limit.


Law or no law, what about good old-fashioned consideration for others? I'm not generally one of the faster moving vehicles on major roadways, so I don't spend a lot of time in the left/passing lane. When I do move left I generally make my pass and return to the right lane. It has nothing to do with how fast I think others should travel; that's their choice to make. It's just simple consideration for others to leave the left lane open for those who need/want to travel faster unless I am passing others myself.


----------



## GDN

There is a special place in my heart  uh, well you know where, for those that drive in the left hand lane. Likely my number one pet peeve in the world.


----------



## DaisyB

Anyone else having trouble with Lock On Walk Away? Mine is hit or miss since 2020.36.x


----------



## bernie

36.4 just downloaded to model Y


----------



## SAronian

GDN said:


> There is a special place in my heart  uh, well you know where, for those that drive in the left hand lane. Likely my number one pet peeve in the world.


For me that's tied with turn signal activation after already starting the turn or lane change. Why bother!!!


----------



## francoisp

SAronian said:


> For me that's tied with turn signal activation after already starting the turn or lane change. Why bother!!!


For me it's people running red lights. Such a plague up here. When the light turns green gotta check to make sure everyone is stopped ... at least until all cars are self-driving.


----------



## FRC

FrancoisP said:


> For me it's people running red lights. Such a plague up here. When the light turns green gotta check to make sure everyone is stopped.


I was recently roadtripping through Cleveland. I was shocked by what drivers there considered to be normal...pulling out into traffic at the smallest hole. I generally don't pull out into traffic if I believe that I will cause anyone already in the roadway to have to apply their brakes. This didn't seem to be the rule in Cleveland at all. In an hour of driving there I would guess that I had to hit my brakes HARD at least a dozen times because of someone pulling out in front of me. Regional differences?


----------



## francoisp

FRC said:


> I was recently roadtripping through Cleveland. I was shocked by what drivers there considered to be normal...pulling out into traffic at the smallest hole. I generally don't pull out into traffic if I believe that I will cause anyone already in the roadway to have to apply their brakes. This didn't seem to be the rule in Cleveland at all. In an hour of driving there I would guess that I had to hit my brakes HARD at least a dozen times because of someone pulling out in front of me. Regional differences?


That's not typical based on my experience. People are usually polite and try to be helpful but the large number of construction zones makes driving a challenge for us all.


----------



## FRC

FrancoisP said:


> For me it's people running red lights. Such a plague up here.





FrancoisP said:


> That's not typical based on my experience. People are usually polite


I must admit you have me a bit confused...Your "polite" drivers run so many red lights to constitute a "plague"?


----------



## Klaus-rf

FrancoisP said:


> When the light turns green gotta check to make sure everyone is stopped ... at least until all cars are self-driving.


 I do that at EVERY light. Always,


----------



## francoisp

FRC said:


> I must admit you have me a bit confused...Your "polite" drivers run so many red lights to constitute a "plague"?


In traffic, dealing with others drivers, yes that's my experience. Now that doesn't mean that people aren't delinquent when it comes to red lights.


----------



## ibgeek

GDN said:


> There is a special place in my heart  uh, well you know where, for those that drive in the left hand lane. Likely my number one pet peeve in the world.


I get that but there are absolutely use cases where staying left is a necessity. I've already covered them in this forum so I won't repeat myself. The Most important thing really is, get the hell out of the way if someone want to pass you. Do that and really nothing else (but your local traffic law) matters.


----------



## Long Ranger

On 2020.36.10, when stopped behind another car at a red light, I don’t think I’ve needed to pull the stalk yet to start moving. The stop line has turned green with the light every time, as long as I'm not the first car.


----------



## Mike

FRC said:


> Law or no law, what about good old-fashioned consideration for others? I'm not generally one of the faster moving vehicles on major roadways, so I don't spend a lot of time in the left/passing lane. When I do move left I generally make my pass and return to the right lane. It has nothing to do with how fast I think others should travel; that's their choice to make. It's just simple consideration for others to leave the left lane open for those who need/want to travel faster unless I am passing others myself.


Some months ago I opined about having a NOA "overspeed whilst passing slower traffic" option to prevent being a rolling roadblock in the left lane.

I am still convinced that some sort of set speed offset option should exist and it comes into play when entering the left lane to pass slower traffic...or the software will speed up to match the traffic flow speed in the left lane...or a combination of these two.

As it is, with NOA, I am always manually inducing a faster speed during the time spent in the left/passing lane.


----------



## Achooo

Mike said:


> As it is, with NOA, I am always manually inducing a faster speed during the time spent in the left/passing lane.


This is my experience too, especially if I'm passing a big rig or a pick up truck with a lot of equipment in the back. I usually do this by mashing the "gas" pedal a little bit until the pass is complete.


----------



## M3OC Rules

Mike said:


> As it is, with NOA, I am always manually inducing a faster speed during the time spent in the left/passing lane.


I wonder if Tesla will implement that. This reminds of Waymo talking about pulling out in traffic and inching forward to replicate human behavior. (About three years ago.) Although if they did have FSD and I didn't have to pay attention I wouldn't care as much about camping out in the slow lane.


----------



## Mike

M3OC Rules said:


> I wonder if Tesla will implement that. This reminds of Waymo talking about pulling out in traffic and inching forward to replicate human behavior. (About three years ago.) Although if they did have FSD and I didn't have to pay attention I wouldn't care as much about camping out in the slow lane.


I liken this behavior to equate to an experienced drver with excellent drivemanship skills.

The current iteration of NOA is still like someone with a learner permit who refuses to get their eyes out of the car and look ahead.

So, if Tesla does implement it, it won't be for a while yet.


----------



## brur

FrancoisP said:


> For me it's people running red lights. Such a plague up here. When the light turns green gotta check to make sure everyone is stopped ... at least until all cars are self-driving.


visit Arizona, they have ******** the green about 2 seconds to allow for the early red light runners. Really a different culture than other states.


----------



## brur

Mike said:


> I liken this behavior to equate to an experienced drver with excellent drivemanship skills.
> 
> The current iteration of NOA is still like someone with a learner permit who refuses to get their eyes out of the car and look ahead.
> 
> So, if Tesla does implement it, it won't be for a while yet.


good observation, if I get through an intersection at speed it does ok, if the car is slow it reads a dashed turning lane for side traffic as some kind of excuse to jump sideways. 
Which I think might be a thought for engineers: make the corrections to course or speed a progressive change instead of a jolt. The jolt one way and the jolt back to "oh, this is it" is nightmarish.


----------



## Mike

brur said:


> good observation, if I get through an intersection at speed it does ok, if the car is slow it reads a dashed turning lane for side traffic as some kind of excuse to jump sideways.
> Which I think might be a thought for engineers: make the corrections to course or speed a progressive change instead of a jolt. The jolt one way and the jolt back to "oh, this is it" is nightmarish.


For reasons of passenger comfort, I do an awful lot of driver inputs prior to any incipient situation that could result in any jolts.

The exception (random target that I cannot anticipate) is when on a two lane road, approaching a curve that will swing off to my right AND where that curve is at a crest of a hill...it's a 50/50 chance that if oncoming traffic suddenly appears, TACC thinks it is a threat for a tenth of a second.


----------



## SimonMatthews

brur said:


> visit Arizona, they have ******** the green about 2 seconds to allow for the early red light runners. Really a different culture than other states.


California has had laws that define the minimum length of the yellow light, based on the speed limit in force at the junction for years. Some cities have had to refund a large amount of fines because they (or more likely a vendor) violated this. Also, all new and renewed contracts for red light cameras must be revenue neutral.


----------



## brur

SimonMatthews said:


> California has had laws that define the minimum length of the yellow light, based on the speed limit in force at the junction for years. Some cities have had to refund a large amount of fines because they (or more likely a vendor) violated this. Also, all new and renewed contracts for red light cameras must be revenue neutral.


used to live in Washington State, any part of your car in the intersection and the light touches red= ticket


----------



## Ksb466

How about the behavior at some flashing yellow warning Lights? Go, slow, go, slow, go... makes me seasick. Can’t imagine what the guy behind me is thinks is going on! Nonetheless, I’m enjoying the gradual improvement.


----------



## Smokey S

I just got 2020.36.11 version update to download. it probable is a bug fix, but we’ll see.


----------



## Vegita2201

Been mired in 32.x land for a while. Just got prompted and applied 2020.36.11


----------



## SimonMatthews

brur said:


> used to live in Washington State, any part of your car in the intersection and the light touches red= ticket


Are you saying that, if the lights turn red *after* you entered the intersection, you can get a ticket?


----------



## brur

SimonMatthews said:


> Are you saying that, if the lights turn red *after* you entered the intersection, you can get a ticket?


no doubt about it. being in the intersection and the light goes red= ticket.


----------



## francoisp

brur said:


> used to live in Washington State, any part of your car in the intersection and the light touches red= ticket


We need that up here.


----------



## SimonMatthews

brur said:


> no doubt about it. being in the intersection and the light goes red= ticket.


I think that there is a lot of doubt about it:
https://app.leg.wa.gov/RCW/default.aspx?cite=46.61.055
https://www.kentwa.gov/residents/public-safety/police-department/safety-photo-enforcement
https://www.drivinglaws.org/resourc...ing-violations/running-red-lights-and-stop-44
_"However, in Washington, a yellow light is just a warning that the signal is about to turn to red. In other words, you can enter an intersection on yellow, just not after the light has already turned red."_


----------



## FRC

SimonMatthews said:


> I think that there is a lot of doubt about it:
> https://app.leg.wa.gov/RCW/default.aspx?cite=46.61.055
> https://www.kentwa.gov/residents/public-safety/police-department/safety-photo-enforcement
> https://www.drivinglaws.org/resourc...ing-violations/running-red-lights-and-stop-44
> _"However, in Washington, a yellow light is just a warning that the signal is about to turn to red. In other words, you can enter an intersection on yellow, just not after the light has already turned red."_


Thanks for that cite. I felt like the claim as stated was questionable at best. My understanding of uniform traffic laws is that if any part of the vehicle has crossed the stop line before the light turns red, then the car is legally in the intersection.


----------



## Achooo

Any word on whether 2020.36.11 has anything new?


----------



## ibgeek

Achooo said:


> Any word on whether 2020.36.11 has anything new?


Nothing new.


----------



## slotti

36.10 here.
Saw this today....what the ...... I have lifetime connectivity.....


----------



## Needsdecaf

Ok, so this new speed limit sign recognition SUCKS. 

I got updated to 36.10 earlier this week and took my first drive through some back country that has pretty high speed limits for 2 lane undivided roads (60 and 65 mph). Well, three times the system saw a 65 MPH sign and read it as 55 and set the speed limit to that. How do I know? Well, for one, before this software update, it knew by the map that area was a 65 zone. Now it thinks it's 55. I had briefly seen on the screen that it saw the speed limit sign but didn't see what it had shown. Well the next time (excruciatingly several miles down the road) it read a sign I clearly saw the sign showed 65 IRL, but the car showed it very clearly on the screen as 55. Regulation sign, not dirty. 

It then did it again in another location. I also noticed that if the sign is way off to the side of the road, like on the other side of a ditch, that the car won't read it. 

So not a big fan of this update yet.


----------



## garsh

slotti said:


> Saw this today....what the ...... I have lifetime connectivity.....


Tesla Theater requires a wifi connection.


----------



## ibgeek

slotti said:


> 36.10 here.
> Saw this today....what the ...... I have lifetime connectivity.....
> View attachment 35572


If you are not paying for data, you need to use WIFI to use these features. But if you have lifetime connectivity, then I would contact Tesla.


----------



## ibgeek

garsh said:


> Tesla Theater requires a wifi connection.


I pay for data and do not need to use WiFi for Tesla Theater.


----------



## garsh

ibgeek said:


> I pay for data and do not need to use WiFi for Tesla Theater.


I admit that I never played with theater mode.
I was going by this report:
https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-theater-v10-update-mobile-movies/
"Tesla Theater mode will be accessible when the vehicle is in Park and connected to WiFi, although members of the Early Access Program can use the feature even through mobile data. "

As well as this old photo of release notes:


----------



## ibgeek

garsh said:


> I admit that I never played with theater mode.
> I was going by this report:
> https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-theater-v10-update-mobile-movies/
> "Tesla Theater mode will be accessible when the vehicle is in Park and connected to WiFi, although members of the Early Access Program can use the feature even through mobile data. "
> 
> As well as this old photo of release notes:
> View attachment 35575


Yep that was prior to the release of the $9.99 a month data plan.


----------



## garsh

ibgeek said:


> Yep that was prior to the release of the $9.99 a month data plan.


Seems strange that you can use mobile data if you pay for the monthly plan, but not if your car came with lifetime data.


----------



## NR4P

2020.36.11 updating now.
We all love the updates but seems like Tesla is rushing for some reason with 4 in 3 weeks? I lost track.

BTW, be very very careful with green light chime. It makes a major error often.
When I am on a 4 or 6 lane road and NOT in the left turn lanes, sometimes it goes CHIME when the left arrows come on green, for the other lanes. My lane is still Red that has happened ALOT. Be careful folks!


----------



## ibgeek

garsh said:


> Seems strange that you can use mobile data if you pay for the monthly plan, but not if your car came with lifetime data.


That's not strange, it's an error that needs to be corrected by Tesla. They've had issues at times with this sort of thing. Especially with life time charging. All you normally need to do is contact Tesla, show them something in writing from them that states you have life time data and they will fix it.


----------



## Achooo

garsh said:


> Tesla Theater requires a wifi connection.


Tesla theater works over LTE for me. At least it did before the most recent update. Not sure if the update broke it. Will report back.


----------



## Achooo

NR4P said:


> 2020.36.11 updating now.
> We all love the updates but seems like Tesla is rushing for some reason with 4 in 3 weeks? I lost track.
> 
> BTW, be very very careful with green light chime. It makes a major error often.
> When I am on a 4 or 6 lane road and NOT in the left turn lanes, sometimes it goes CHIME when the left arrows come on green, for the other lanes. My lane is still Red that has happened ALOT. Be careful folks!


I have seen this too. I have also seen the opposite. Waiting in the left turn late, the chime will ring when the straight lights turn green while the left turn arrow is still red.


----------



## Unplugged

FRC said:


> Thanks for that cite. I felt like the claim as stated was questionable at best. My understanding of uniform traffic laws is that if any part of the vehicle has crossed the stop line before the light turns red, then the car is legally in the intersection.


The important thing to remember is that the first line of the crosswalk defines the beginning of the intersection. Thus, so long as your front bumper is in the crosswalk when the light turns red, there is no red-light violation.

_Edit: @JasonF below notes that some state may differ as to what the yellow light requires. (Some states require the driver to stop on yellow.) Let's just say the great majority of states a yellow light is simply a warning that the traffic signal is about to turn red. _


----------



## JasonF

Unplugged said:


> The important thing to remember is that the first line of the crosswalk defines the beginning of the intersection. Thus, so long as you are in the crosswalk when the light turns red, there is no red-light violation.


That might vary by jurisdiction. A long time ago, I was ticketed in Ohio for running a red light. I took it to court to prove that the light had just turned yellow, and that I made it across before it went red. The magistrate removed the points, but said I still had to pay the fine...because I admitted that I entered the intersection on yellow, which is the same as running a red in Ohio. The rules there might be different now.


----------



## Unplugged

JasonF said:


> That might vary by jurisdiction. A long time ago, I was ticketed in Ohio for running a red light. I took it to court to prove that the light had just turned yellow, and that I made it across before it went red. The magistrate removed the points, but said I still had to pay the fine...because I admitted that I entered the intersection on yellow, which is the same as running a red in Ohio. The rules there might be different now.


Even Judges can be wrong. (And traffic judges often are.) Here is the Ohio law as noted by Nolo, the legal website:

_In some states, it's illegal to enter an intersection if the light is yellow. In Ohio, however, a solid yellow light is just a warning that the light is about to turn red. 
In other words, you can enter an intersection while the light is still yellow, just not after it has turned red. _​https://www.drivinglaws.org/resourc...ing-violations/running-red-lights-and-stop-32

Now there may be some states, as Nolo notes, that may require a driver to stop, but Ohio doesn't appear to one of them. Perhaps I should amend my post to state that "the great majority of states hold that a vehicle must be in the intersection on red for there to be a violation."


----------



## sduck

so many side discussions


----------



## slotti

ibgeek said:


> If you are not paying for data, you need to use WIFI to use these features. But if you have lifetime connectivity, then I would contact Tesla.


yeah, I think I need to contact them. My car is April 2018....completely overpayed in comparison what the car is these days, but that is OK with me, since what I paid is what the car was worth to me back then. But it is not OK that they start stripping features. 
Just downloaded .11....haven't tried it since.


----------



## francoisp

garsh said:


> Tesla Theater requires a wifi connection.


Has anyone heard if Tesla is planning to add Starlink base stations at its superchargers? Seems like a good idea.


----------



## MGallo

sduck said:


> so many side discussions


Where is the mod? I came here looking for the latest in my recent update (36.11) and I see one post about the green light chime and a whole bunch of stuff about Ohio traffic laws. Shouldn't that stuff be moved to a different thread?


----------



## FRC

MGallo said:


> Where is the mod? I came here looking for the latest in my recent update (36.11) and I see one post about the green light chime and a whole bunch of stuff about Ohio traffic laws. Shouldn't that stuff be moved to a different thread?


Give the mods a break. When they overprotect a thread, they get their ass chewed off. When they underprotect a thread, they get their ass chewed off. And they get paid nothing to get their ass chewed off. Have a modicum of respect.


----------



## Mike

Finally went for a (34 km) drive today with 36.10.

A normal run to the local waste depot, the beer store, the grocery store.

With the temperature hovering at 14C (sunny, dry), it was my first typical "between HVAC seasons" trip since early May (no call for heat, AC turned off).

Historically, this run in these conditions provides about 125 Wh/km.

Today the car said 107 Wh/km.

I also noticed that in the past five days of the car just being parked at home (and sound asleep), the indicated SOC % only dropped one percent.

Has anyone else noticed any increase in apparent efficiency with this version?


----------



## atod

and now for something completely different : i just returned my M3 tuesday and moved to a MY. Updated last night to 2020.36 and today took it out for a good drive. Every time something happened it went to notifications - take over control of car, cruise control will not brake, SSD slow ( which i think is because the SSD is plugged into the right USB-A port) .. 
I know i havent driven often due to covid, but it seems to me that there werent so many notification alerts in the past. Also I have no clue how to get rid of them in the notifications list. The one about SSD is not greyed out and stuck on top. 

Am i missing something blatantly obvious here ?


----------



## bwilson4web

More testing this evening shows the effective Summon range is about 1/2 of what I'd seen before: Tesla 2020.36.10 and; iPhone IOS 14.0. Both updates happened in the past three days so I don't have a way to diagnose which is responsible. I have a SAMSUNG Galaxy Tab A to substitute for the iPhone and will do more testing on Sunday.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I'm on 36.10 and ran a few errands today. I noticed a lot of text messages coming in and most of them were missed due to the BT connection being dropped. I'd hear a message come in on my phone or my wife's and the BT icon would gray out and nothing would be displayed, then the BT connection would be black again, meaning it was online. Not sure who to blame that on. My phone is a Pixel 3XL. It worked much better a month or so ago, but many updates for the car and one for the phone since then.


----------



## Needsdecaf

atod said:


> and now for something completely different : i just returned my M3 tuesday and moved to a MY. Updated last night to 2020.36 and today took it out for a good drive. Every time something happened it went to notifications - take over control of car, cruise control will not brake, SSD slow ( which i think is because the SSD is plugged into the right USB-A port) ..
> I know i havent driven often due to covid, but it seems to me that there werent so many notification alerts in the past. Also I have no clue how to get rid of them in the notifications list. The one about SSD is not greyed out and stuck on top.
> 
> Am i missing something blatantly obvious here ?


I have the SSD alert as well. Highly annoying as I've been running it a few months without issues.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux

bwilson4web said:


> More testing this evening shows the effective Summon range is about 1/2 of what I'd seen before: Tesla 2020.36.10 and; iPhone IOS 14.0.


Summon has been completely useless in the past 6 or 9 months (I understand it's because of regulations). I have to literally stand right next to the car to get it to work (I otherwise get a notification that I'm too far). Standing 30cm (1 foot) behind the car is already too far. This makes the feature useful when there's a car that's parked so close I can't open my door (parking spaces are tight in France), but otherwise, it's useless.


----------



## SAronian

GDN said:


> There is a special place in my heart  uh, well you know where, for those that drive in the left hand lane. Likely my number one pet peeve in the world.


Looks like someone is listening - "The Magic Words to Hopefully Unclog the Left Lane"


----------



## GDN

sduck said:


> so many side discussions





MGallo said:


> Where is the mod? I came here looking for the latest in my recent update (36.11) and I see one post about the green light chime and a whole bunch of stuff about Ohio traffic laws. Shouldn't that stuff be moved to a different thread?


Sorry guys - we've moved a few things out of these threads, but many find discussion about green light chimes and moving out of the left lane to fit perfectly here as there are laws that differ and folks want to discuss how Tesla has implemented those driving decisions in the software controlling their car.

We've been through this before from allowing a lot of banter to none and at this point we think we got a decent balance. We don't mind something being pointed out once in a while, we can take some action, however this thread only has 262 posts spanning 3 weeks and covering 6 different iterations of a SW release. I don't think anything has gone too far off the beaten path.


----------



## iChris93

GDN said:


> We don't mind something being pointed out once in a while


To do this, feel free to use the report button.


----------



## garsh

Better yet, just kindly reply to the thread asking people to keep to the topic.

If you're able to point them at an existing thread where they can continue an off-topic discussion, then they'll be more likely to do so there.


----------



## JWardell

I was browsing new threads in the other forum, and there were something like six threads on that same topic. You think it's crazy with one thread going a little astray? Be very thankful the mods take time to keep this place nice and curated.

It is nice to hear various experiences with the new software, even if the discussion rolls off a bit.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Very difficult to wake on last two updates. A few days ago on .10, couldn't wake it from the app and took about 5 seconds to open the doors standing next to the driver door.

Today on .11, car plugged in, in the garage and I can't wake it from the app. _(Don't make me come out there!)_


----------



## francoisp

Rick Steinwand said:


> Very difficult to wake on last two updates. A few days ago on .10, couldn't wake it from the app and took about 5 seconds to open the doors standing next to the driver door.
> 
> Today on .11, car plugged in, in the garage and I can't wake it from the app. _(Don't make me come out there!)_


I think there is outage at Tesla. I can't log on my Tesla account on the web.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

FrancoisP said:


> I think there is outage at Tesla. I can't log on my Tesla account on the web.


I agree. I can't log in either.


----------



## atod

So just noticed new SW update on my home screen while driving home and i was already on 36.11. Looked in the software section and it was downloading over LTE 36.12. I think Tesla pushed it Just now. Looks like 12 model Y on tesla FI have it pending or installed.... i havent seen a SW pushed over LTE since the first days of my M3 2 years ago.
( and yes i should change my profile to Y )


----------



## Rick Steinwand

atod said:


> So just noticed new SW update on my home screen while driving home and i was already on 36.11. Looked in the software section and it was downloading over LTE 36.12. I think Tesla pushed it Just now. Looks like 12 model Y on tesla FI have it pending or installed.... i havent seen a SW pushed over LTE since the first days of my M3 2 years ago.
> ( and yes i should change my profile to Y )


Correct. .12 just dropped.

https://teslascope.com/teslapedia/software/2020.36.12


----------



## atod

I dont know if i got special treatment or there is a significant bugfix ( since i got pushed over LTE)....that is the part that kind of bothers me right now. 
I havent gone downstairs to see but teslascope says same as 36.11 which would mean bugfixes.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

atod said:


> I dont know if i got special treatment or there is a significant bugfix ( since i got pushed over LTE)....that is the part that kind of bothers me right now.
> I havent gone downstairs to see but teslascope says same as 36.11 which would mean bugfixes.


That's usually the case when all that changes is the last number. It's rare for Teslascope to show the release notes so early on a new release tho.

I've had 4 updates in 3 weeks so wondering how many times I have to check for updates before I get .12. I'm starting to get a blister on that finger.


----------



## atod

So far its all model Y’s in tesla fi. Downloaded and pending download. So i think maybe .12 isnt for the M3.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

atod said:


> So far its all model Y's in tesla fi. Downloaded and pending download. So i think maybe .12 isnt for the M3.


Same on Telslascope. https://teslascope.com/teslapedia/software/2020.36.12

I think we could still get it later tho. I give it 4 days.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

100 mile road trip on 36.11 today.... I found it disappointing when on Interstate and NOA enabled in a road construction area with two-way traffic, that it wanted to change lanes into on-coming traffic, despite the narrow orange poles they stick between the lanes.

Only half of the speed signs were recognized, including the one on both sides of the road on Interstate. None of the slower construction speeds were honored. It DID recognize the slow down for a small village (45mph) and railway crossing that wasn't there before. BUT in a 10 mile area where I've never been able to use AP due to no speed limit on maps, it let me down on the trip there, but on the trip back, I had 55 mph for about a mile or so, then it dropped down to 45 mph. I had hoped that it would use the road signage for once.

Then, half-way home I had a front passenger restraint system failure that didn't go away from a reboot. I don't know if this is a software issue or something that truly needs service. Of course I'll schedule a ranger visit.


----------



## Quicksilver

garsh said:


> Seems strange that you can use mobile data if you pay for the monthly plan, but not if your car came with lifetime data.


Just checked my account on Tesla.com and it used to show "Premium Connectivity" and now it shows "Standard Connectivity." So I went out to my car and checked under the Softwares section and it shows "Premium Connectivity Included." I am on 36.11. I took delivery on April 10, 2018. I put in a service inquiry and let's see what they say.

Edit: see Tesla policy below...


----------



## victor

Quicksilver said:


> Just checked my account on Tesla.com and it used to show "Premium Connectivity" and now it shows "Standard Connectivity." So I went out to my car and checked under the Softwares section and it shows "Premium Connectivity Included." I am on 36.11. I took delivery on April 10, 2018. I put in a service inquiry and let's see what they say.


It's all good for me (36.11).


----------



## sduck

I wouldn't trust anything I find in my tesla account after this server outage, which is still totally screwing up my supercharging while on a long road trip.


----------



## Francois Gaucher

I got 


Quicksilver said:


> Just checked my account on Tesla.com and it used to show "Premium Connectivity" and now it shows "Standard Connectivity." So I went out to my car and checked under the Softwares section and it shows "Premium Connectivity Included." I am on 36.11. I took delivery on April 10, 2018. I put in a service inquiry and let's see what they say.
> 
> Edit: see Tesla policy below...
> View attachment 35658


I got my car on July 5, 2018 and have the same difference as you. Car shows premium, and Tesla web site shows standard. I bought premium interior and premium connectivity at the time of order on June 9, 2018.

I took a screen capture of all that. Just in case ...


----------



## slotti

Just FYI Update. my connectivity issue went away going from .10 to .11.
Account shows Premium Connectivity as well.


----------



## garsh

I just took a 220 mile trip on 2020.36.10.

Unfortunately, phantom braking is still a thing. It wasn't too forceful, and didn't last too long - I wasn't worried about someone rear-ending me. But it's quite disconcerting to passengers. Hopefully the AP rewrite allows them to avoid this from happening in more circumstances.

On the trip home, the car warned me to keep my speed below 60mph. It predicted that I would arrive with 5% battery. A combination of some 2-way roads and construction meant that I was often below 60mph, but otherwise I ignored that recommendation and arrived home with 6%.


----------



## styleruk

2020.36.10 , Kinda noticed there is better audio now. Not sure if this is an update or even if this is possible, but it definitely has a better bass response and crisper feel to it. Playing music via my phone mostly and this has not had an update. I would not think this is something Tesla would update but putting it out there to see if anyone else with good ears has spotted anything.


----------



## WonkoTheSane

JeanDeBarraux said:


> Summon has been completely useless in the past 6 or 9 months (I understand it's because of regulations). I have to literally stand right next to the car to get it to work (I otherwise get a notification that I'm too far). Standing 30cm (1 foot) behind the car is already too far. This makes the feature useful when there's a car that's parked so close I can't open my door (parking spaces are tight in France), but otherwise, it's useless.


This has not been my experience at all. I routinely move my car forward or back from my girlfriend's 3rd floor apartment (trying to help the congested parking situation on her street). I also use it about once/week with the "Come to Me" if I remember to turn it on at the grocery store.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

JeanDeBarraux said:


> Summon has been completely useless in the past 6 or 9 months (I understand it's because of regulations). I have to literally stand right next to the car to get it to work (I otherwise get a notification that I'm too far). Standing 30cm (1 foot) behind the car is already too far. This makes the feature useful when there's a car that's parked so close I can't open my door (parking spaces are tight in France), but otherwise, it's useless.


I agree.

I have to back into the garage since the charge outlet is on that side. Several times I noticed the garage door was going to be uncomfortably close to the front of the car and tried to use Summon to back it up and gave up due to it failing several times.

I have this little pipe dream that I could summon it to the front door of our apartment from the garage. I know it should approach the garage door, open it, then drive out of the garage (I've seen it do that), but am not confident that it'd clear the doorway when it makes a left turn from the garage. TBH, with my dumb summon success rate, I'm also not confident it would even get out of the garage. To be fair, instead of complaining about it, I should go down to the garage and test this some day.


----------



## GDN

garsh said:


> I just took a 220 mile trip on 2020.36.10.
> 
> Unfortunately, phantom braking is still a thing. It wasn't too forceful, and didn't last too long - I wasn't worried about someone rear-ending me. But it's quite disconcerting to passengers. Hopefully the AP rewrite allows them to avoid this from happening in more circumstances.
> 
> On the trip home, the car warned me to keep my speed below 60mph. It predicted that I would arrive with 5% battery. A combination of some 2-way roads and construction meant that I was often below 60mph, but otherwise I ignored that recommendation and arrived home with 6%.


Was this still mainly at overpasses, or did you encouter it due to other objects/shawdows?


----------



## garsh

GDN said:


> Was this still mainly at overpasses, or did you encouter it due to other objects/shawdows?


There was only an overpass involved one time.

Another time, I was cresting a shallow hill that started to bend to the right after the crest. A large dump truck was coming the other way. I think the car initially thought it was in my lane until I crested the hill enough for it to figure out that the road was bending to the right.

I'm really not sure what caused most of them.


----------



## SalisburySam

garsh said:


> I'm really not sure what caused most of them.


And therein lies the problem. I'm also on 36.10, also still have phantom braking for unknown reasons. Still scares the crap out of passengers. Has not gone away after over 40 OTA updates.


----------



## FRC

Strange. I'm 1200 miles into a roadtrip on 36.10. No phantom brake events, not one. TACC has been flawless. NOA still work best when confirmation is required. My biggest complaint on 36.10 is that the navigation lady has gone back to not knowing east from west, north from south. 80% of he time she will tell me o turn left onto 59 east when I am travelling west and the nav map tells me the correct info.


----------



## francoisp

SalisburySam said:


> And therein lies the problem. I'm also on 36.10, also still have phantom braking for unknown reasons. Still scares the crap out of passengers. Has not gone away after over 40 OTA updates.


I experience it rarely nowadays and when I do it's not as jarring.


----------



## garsh

FRC said:


> NOA still work best when confirmation is required.


That reminded me, NoA kept telling me to move to the left lane "to follow route". Which was really strange since neither lane was turning into an exit. But I've always kept NoA on "confirmation required", so I just kept ignoring it.


----------



## garsh

FrancoisP said:


> I experience it rarely nowadays and when I do it's not as jarring.


Agreed, it's not as bad as it was originally.


----------



## barjohn

With 36.11, I have recently noticed that the vehicle displayed on the console does not light up the brake light when braking or suddenly decelerating. It used to do that in earlier versions. I'm not sure when it changed. Now I worry is it only the display that is not showing the brake lights or is the car not turning on the brake lights. Are the cars behind us getting any warning that we are slowing down or stopping? Anyone else notice this?


----------



## iChris93

garsh said:


> That reminded me, NoA kept telling me to move to the left lane "to follow route". Which was really strange since neither lane was turning into an exit. But I've always kept NoA on "confirmation required", so I just kept ignoring it.


It has always done this, in my experience. Very annoying.


----------



## garsh

barjohn said:


> With 36.11, I have recently noticed that the vehicle displayed on the console does not light up the brake light when braking or suddenly decelerating. It used to do that in earlier versions.


Still WFM in 2020.36.10.


----------



## Bigriver

FRC said:


> Strange. I'm 1200 miles into a roadtrip on 36.10. No phantom brake events, not one.


Same here after 1000 miles on 36.10 in the model 3. Now I'm on trip in the model X with earlier firmware release, and no phantom braking with it either. I really can't remember when I last had a phantom brake.

I keep voice off for navigation so haven't noticed any wrong directions. But I did have a weird incident while supercharging (at Strongsville, OH), that it suddenly thought I should be done at that SC and stop at another one (Sandusky, OH), which was somewhat out of the way. At first I thought maybe my next SC (Maumee, OH) was down, but that wasn't it. Cleared route and reset it, and it still wanted my to go to the Sandusky SC. Cleared nav again and forced it to the Maumee SC (which is literally 1 block off the route).


----------



## Chris350

Just came across another interesting issue...

Last night while behind a car carrier with tail lights at the top of the carrier and normal tail lights below, FSD kept freaking out and slowing down.

It was reading the tail lights at the top of the carrier as stop lights.... The notifier kept appearing on the screen that I was coming up on a stop light.


----------



## iChris93

Chris350 said:


> Just came across another interesting issue...
> 
> Last night while behind a car carrier with tail lights at the top of the carrier and normal tail lights below, FSD kept freaking out and slowing down.
> 
> It was reading the tail lights at the top of the carrier as stop lights.... The notifier kept appearing on the screen that I was coming up on a stop light.


I've seen that one too!


----------



## lance.bailey

i thik that Traffic Light Awareness is a great leap forward. But the cneeds to be better at determining what is a traffic light.

I wonder if some of my mid intersectionphantom stop lights have been tall taillights on a truck or somesuch.


----------



## Quicksilver

victor said:


> It's all good for me (36.11).
> 
> View attachment 35657


Just checked my account this morning and the Premium Connectivity is back. All is well in the world...except for Corona.


----------



## garsh

Chris350 said:


> It was reading the tail lights at the top of the carrier as stop lights.... The notifier kept appearing on the screen that I was coming up on a stop light.


When I'm driving in the left lane on I279, the car will sometimes see the red X above the HOV lane and think it is a stop light for my lane.


----------



## Francois Gaucher

Quicksilver said:


> Just checked my account this morning and the Premium Connectivity is back. All is well in the world...except for Corona.


Just checked mine and its still on standard connectivity package !


----------



## Quicksilver

Francois Gaucher said:


> Just checked mine and its still on standard connectivity package !


Sorry to hear that. Maybe give it a few days to see if it gets updated to Premium Connectivity.


----------



## SimonMatthews

Quicksilver said:


> Just checked my account this morning and the Premium Connectivity is back. All is well in the world...except for Corona.


Mine too. It was showing Standard Connectivity, but has now reverted to Premium, lifetime.


----------



## scooterman

Can’t tell if anyone posted the release notes for .12 yet, but here they are from my Y, downloaded Thursday.

Looks like the Exit Passing Lane may be new (if not, apologies for posting)


----------



## garsh

scooterman said:


> Can't tell if anyone posted the release notes for .12 yet, but here they are from my Y, downloaded Thursday.
> 
> Looks like the Exit Passing Lane may be new (if not, apologies for posting)


It's listed in the OP of this thread, under "Additional Release Notes for 2020.36.10".


----------



## sduck

I'm also in the middle of a long road trip - don't know if I'm at the 1200 mile point or not yet, but will be eventually. I'm driving route 66 end to end, and passed the halfway point today. Have 36.11 installed - actually downloaded it while driving through Missouri, and installed it at a supercharging stop. As others have mentioned, I've had no phantom braking, although there have been a few braking "incidents" that seemed like the car thought something was entering the lane from the right front. The thing that's been bugging me is the "Take control immediately - car is leaving lane" warnings - I've been getting tons of those. And most of the time I've actually been in complete control, but not always. I figure better safe than sorry. As lots of route 66 are on secondary roads (or worse), the speed limits aren't set very well, and one thing I've noticed is that speed limit sign reading is a complete joke - it only works about 1/4 of the time.


----------



## skygraff

Francois Gaucher said:


> Just checked mine and its still on standard connectivity package !


Yup, same here. Website showing standard (with upgrade link) but I'm away from car so can't confirm if it is properly showing premium with .11.


----------



## garsh

sduck said:


> The thing that's been bugging me is the "Take control immediately - car is leaving lane" warnings - I've been getting tons of those.


Yep, that happened to me a few times on my recent trip too. I wasn't even in autopilot at the time. I think the car got confused by a lack of lines on the road. We were going straight, so I wasn't applying any turning torque on the wheel, so it panicked. Annoying.


----------



## Bronek

2020.36.11


----------



## serpico007

I just got 36.11 last night. Not sure what changed from 36.3.1.


----------



## iChris93

garsh said:


> I wasn't even in autopilot at the time.


I don't think this happens if you are in AP.


----------



## EviMX

skygraff said:


> me here. Website showing standard (with upgrade





Bronek said:


> 2020.36.11
> 
> View attachment 35681
> View attachment 35682


Same here, OK in the car though.


----------



## Derik

Rick Steinwand said:


> Then, half-way home I had a front passenger restraint system failure that didn't go away from a reboot. I don't know if this is a software issue or something that truly needs service. Of course I'll schedule a ranger visit.


Mine started throwing the same fault RCM_a094 during my drive the other day. Did you get any answer from Tesla yet? I went ahead and scheduled an appointment in the app, but hopefully it's just a software thing.

Also noticed AP is doing a lot more phantom braking on this version. Parks cars on the side of the road were causing a lot more slow downs.

And my favorite thing that happened so far I drove to my mother in laws house and a couple hours later when I went to leave my car dropped my phone as a key. Tesla app was logged out etc. Phone was still connected via Bluetooth but the Tesla app showed me the add phone as key screen. Not to big of a deal since I always carry the spare key, or the fact you can remote start the car via the app. But I was a bit confused at first on why it worked a couple hours earlier and nothing changed.


----------



## francoisp

Derik said:


> And my favorite thing that happened so far I drove to my mother in laws house and a couple hours later when I went to leave my car dropped my phone as a key. Tesla app was logged out etc. Phone was still connected via Bluetooth but the Tesla app showed me the add phone as key screen.


Has this happened last Wednesday during the system wide outage?


----------



## Derik

FrancoisP said:


> Has this happened last Wednesday during the system wide outage?


This is all since Saturday. So after the Wednesday fun.


----------



## Reliev

EviMX said:


> Same here, OK in the car though.


maybe its affecting the European servers? probably some synchronization issues.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Derik said:


> Mine started throwing the same fault RCM_a094 during my drive the other day. Did you get any answer from Tesla yet? I went ahead and scheduled an appointment in the app, but hopefully it's just a software thing.


Mine started on 9/24 and possibly still on 9/25, but I haven't seen it since.


----------



## Derik

Rick Steinwand said:


> Mine started on 9/24 and possibly still on 9/25, but I haven't seen it since.


thanks for the info. I'm on day 3 of it showing up right after I start driving. Kind of annoying even if you swipe it left it pops back up again during the drive.


----------



## skygraff

EviMX said:


> Same here, OK in the car though.


Still haven't checked in car but website shows mine back to premium unlimited so the glitch is fixed in a non-Milton way.


----------



## Mike

While I was still on 30.10 (yesterday and this morning):

Four long distance drives on two lane highways with posted limits of 80 kph...using autopilot (autosteer and TACC) at the software limited 10 kph over the posted limit (i.e. set to 90 kph):

Often, but not always, after taking momentary manual control of the steering, I would do the normal double tap of the stalk to re-engage the autosteer...and the TACC would drop from 90 kph to 89 kph.

-------------------

Then I downloaded 30.11 about 90 minutes ago and IMO this is an unstable version (for May 2018 builds anyways).

I could not open the charge port door using any of the controls available to me...and this was after the standard "power down plus twin scroll reset"...and two more twin scroll resets...finally I just grabbed the charge port door bottom and forced it open...the car seems to be controlling the charge port door again.

Also, my display brightness is wavering...and the open/displayed charging dialog box is "jumping" around...a twin scroll reset was again applied to calm that down.

Harrumph.


----------



## ssc8666

Following are issues I experienced after 30.11 download on my 2018 LR RWD with EAP:
1. Hard phantom braking. It happened (once) on a 4-lane highway, sunny day, no bridges nearby, no other cars around me. Car was on AP. It just suddenly brake so hard that the tires screeched. It acted like the vehicle was trying to avoid colliding with something in front. Too bad dashcam wasn't on at the time.
2. Auto door lock no longer works.
3. Side repeaters gone when car is put in reverse. Bottom of screen shows a solid black bar. Side repeater cameras are functional. As dashcam footage shows side repeater recordings.

Tried twin scroll and twin scroll+brake resets but items 2 and 3 still persist. I've requested a software rollback. Will see if the rollback resolves the issues.


----------



## Bronek

EviMX said:


> Same here, OK in the car though.


Ok z powrotem


----------



## rrollens

Mike said:


> While I was still on 30.10 (yesterday and this morning):
> 
> Four long distance drives on two lane highways with posted limits of 80 kph...using autopilot (autosteer and TACC) at the software limited 10 kph over the posted limit (i.e. set to 90 kph):
> 
> Often, but not always, after taking momentary manual control of the steering, I would do the normal double tap of the stalk to re-engage the autosteer...and the TACC would drop from 90 kph to 89 kph.
> 
> -------------------
> 
> Then I downloaded 30.11 about 90 minutes ago and IMO this is an unstable version (for May 2018 builds anyways).
> 
> I could not open the charge port door using any of the controls available to me...and this was after the standard "power down plus twin scroll reset"...and two more twin scroll resets...finally I just grabbed the charge port door bottom and forced it open...the car seems to be controlling the charge port door again.
> 
> Also, my display brightness is wavering...and the open/displayed charging dialog box is "jumping" around...a twin scroll reset was again applied to calm that down.
> 
> Harrumph.


Weird things happened to my 2018 P3D as well after 36.11. Had local Tesla Service Center resend the 36.11 update, downloaded it, and it seems to have fixed the litany of broken items caused by the first download. First time ever I have had any problems with a download.


----------



## SP's Tesla

Picked up my MY on Monday, and it came pre-loaded with 2020.36.12

Sean


----------



## lance.bailey

congrats on the delivery/pickup


----------



## SP's Tesla

lance.bailey said:


> congrats on the delivery/pickup


Thank you! Happy to finally be part of the owners club!

Sean


----------



## FRC

Encountered an oddity today on 36.10. My local 4-lane state highway has been undergoing a reformation over several years. Overpasses are being built to eventually transform this highway into a limited access road. Two weeks ago, a nearby intersection was a normal cross street with the appropriate stop lights and turn arrows. This morning, for the first time, the new overpass was operational and the stoplights were removed so that my trip was uninterrupted. I was using TACC with FSD as I encountered the new condition.

Much to my surprise, the car handled this area as it would have previously when there were stoplights in place. It gave the usual warning about stopping for traffic signal in 800, 500, etc. feet. It showed the stop line on the road in red as it normally would, even though there are now NO stop signs or lights anywhere in the vicinity. No stoplights were displayed on the screen. Since no one was approaching from behind, I let the car do it's thing. And, just as it would have previously, it came to a complete stop at the stop line shown on the screen(this stop line no longer exists on the roadway in any way).

I thought that stop light recognition was completely a camera related function. This is clearly not the case. Either the car is using a combination of cameras and maps to recognize stoplights, or it's using it's own experience to determine where traffic lights are placed. Does my experience surprise anyone else? And can someone more informed than me explain this unusual behavior?


----------



## M3OC Rules

FRC said:


> Encountered an oddity today on 36.10. My local 4-lane state highway has been undergoing a reformation over several years. Overpasses are being built to eventually transform this highway into a limited access road. Two weeks ago, a nearby intersection was a normal cross street with the appropriate stop lights and turn arrows. This morning, for the first time, the new overpass was operational and the stoplights were removed so that my trip was uninterrupted. I was using TACC with FSD as I encountered the new condition.
> 
> Much to my surprise, the car handled this area as it would have previously when there were stoplights in place. It gave the usual warning about stopping for traffic signal in 800, 500, etc. feet. It showed the stop line on the road in red as it normally would, even though there are now NO stop signs or lights anywhere in the vicinity. No stoplights were displayed on the screen. Since no one was approaching from behind, I let the car do it's thing. And, just as it would have previously, it came to a complete stop at the stop line shown on the screen(this stop line no longer exists on the roadway in any way).
> 
> I thought that stop light recognition was completely a camera related function. This is clearly not the case. Either the car is using a combination of cameras and maps to recognize stoplights, or it's using it's own experience to determine where traffic lights are placed. Does my experience surprise anyone else? And can someone more informed than me explain this unusual behavior?


Map data. Guh. I've been harping on this for a long time. I don't know how they can keep the map data up to date so if you're relying on it for FSD it's going to be a problem. The stoplight/stop sign stuff is half baked at this point. Same with the speed limits. They also use bad lane information that even on major freeways has existed for years after a change. It seems like a good idea to use map information in the absence of definitive real-time information and use visual data once you have it but the current software is nowhere close to that. Oh and they should fix the map data which in my experience they don't do. Hopefully the plan is to not rely on it so much but I haven't seen any indication of what the plan is. There is an industry for advanced map data for autonomy and I talked to some people at CES about it so maybe they plan on improving the maps. My guess is that's the backup plan if they fail to get it to work without relying on maps.

Stopping at lights/stop signs is beta and really shouldn't be listed as a feature at this point IMO. Same thing with speed limits. We'll see what the major rewrite brings us.


----------



## TesLou

I await the magical firmware version that once and for all surpasses AP1. Not here yet, that’s for sure.


----------



## iChris93

TesLou said:


> I await the magical firmware version that once and for all surpasses AP1. Not here yet, that's for sure.


Surpasses in what way? HW2+ has many more features.


----------



## TesLou

iChris93 said:


> Surpasses in what way? HW2+ has many more features.


Mainly, not veering wildly in and out of the lane when the lane diverges from 3 down to 2 lanes or vice versa. Or when the right (white) line disappears approaching an on or off ramp. AP1 handles this situation NEARLY perfectly. AP2.5/3 rarely does. AP1 "paints" a path for the car to follow when this happens. AP 3 just widens the lines and the car centers itself within. "More" doesn't always mean "better".


----------



## gary in NY

Anyone else notice weaker regen with the past few updates? I'm having to use my brakes in situations where I never had to before. It was actually quite unexpected in a few cases, most notably on exit ramps on divided/limited access highways. The majority of these incidents have occurred with the battery fully optimized, although I now am seeing some reduction early in the day due to cooler overnight temperatures. 

And yes, I will check my settings to be sure I am still on standard regen. I've not changed that setting since delivery two years ago.


----------



## iChris93

TesLou said:


> Mainly, not veering wildly in and out of the lane when the lane diverges from 3 down to 2 lanes or vice versa. Or when the right (white) line disappears approaching an on or off ramp. AP1 handles this situation NEARLY perfectly. AP2.5/3 rarely does. AP1 "paints" a path for the car to follow when this happens. AP 3 just widens the lines and the car centers itself within. "More" doesn't always mean "better".


Yes, I can't believe they haven't solved this yet.


----------



## M3OC Rules

iChris93 said:


> Yes, I can't believe they haven't solved this yet.


I think this is because Tesla is trying to make a generalized FSD solution while Mobileye was trying to make a driver aid. There are negative consequences to this until they achieve FSD. I do agree it's disappointing that they obviously have spent time trying to improve it and still haven't fixed many situations. But it's not horrible either. Perhaps everything changes with the rewrite. Hopefully we know soon.


----------



## iChris93

M3OC Rules said:


> Perhaps everything changes with the rewrite.


Hopefully for the best, not the worst.


----------



## Mike

gary in NY said:


> Anyone else notice weaker regen with the past few updates? I'm having to use my brakes in situations where I never had to before. It was actually quite unexpected in a few cases, most notably on exit ramps on divided/limited access highways. The majority of these incidents have occurred with the battery fully optimized, although I now am seeing some reduction early in the day due to cooler overnight temperatures.
> 
> And yes, I will check my settings to be sure I am still on standard regen. I've not changed that setting since delivery two years ago.


I've actually noted more robust regen with the last few updates.


----------



## gary in NY

I was actually quite happy with AP (not NOAP) on my last longish trip. It was the most relaxed I have been with AP, even while staying engaged with hands on the wheel and attention on the drive. This was a 200 mile interstate trip, although I did not use it continuously start to finish.


----------



## gary in NY

Mike said:


> I've actually noted more robust regen with the last few updates.


That's interesting. I'm so used to one pedal driving that I almost could not stop the car in time at the end of the ramps, or in a few cases, at the stop line for stop lights/stop signs.


----------



## JWardell

gary in NY said:


> Anyone else notice weaker regen with the past few updates? I'm having to use my brakes in situations where I never had to before. It was actually quite unexpected in a few cases, most notably on exit ramps on divided/limited access highways. The majority of these incidents have occurred with the battery fully optimized, although I now am seeing some reduction early in the day due to cooler overnight temperatures.
> 
> And yes, I will check my settings to be sure I am still on standard regen. I've not changed that setting since delivery two years ago.


Welcome to fall. Time to keep an eye on battery temps and regen limit.


----------



## skygraff

Ugh, AP tried to run me into a safety barrier on a highway exit where lanes were widening. Afterwards, I decided to do camera calibration which took about 10 minutes. I’d been thinking about that for a while but, as far as I can tell, it is still the same - never ran me into side rails before so we’ll see if it happens again. Of course, they still haven’t incorporated the rear camera so, when somebody started to cut me off, AP jammed on the brakes (with plenty of room) causing the person behind me to do the same and give me the dirtiest of looks.

Still no fix to voice commands for TuneIn and, as always, no range increase.

I really don’t like that I’ve become a complainer even though I still love my Model 3 more than any car I’ve ever owned or driven.


----------



## Deadbattery

Downloading 2020.36.15 not covered in the poll currently


----------



## sduck

Something I noticed - after installing 36.11 my AC stopped working right. I'm not sure if it's a software or a hardware problem though - made a service appointment just in case. I've been on a long road trip, and have been through a number of different climate situations. I normally use the Auto setting, set for 68, and it has always worked well, although I'll sometimes set it a bit higher. After installing 36.11 I noticed I had to set the temperature a lot lower to get the car cooled down, although I was driving through the southwest, so figured it was just the intense sun there. But it turns out there are some situations where it still works right - what seems to be happening is that the AC is using the outside temperature to set the amount of cooling, instead of the inside sensor. So if it's really cool outside, but the car has warmed up from the sun, I don't get that blast of cold air from the AC when I get in the car. But if it's also hot outside, I do get that blast. But my testing isn't very scientific - I'll take it to service next week and let them figure it out.


----------



## Mike

Ive noticed that the seat heaters and the HVAC settings now (logically) stay set to the last setting...no more playing driver profile versus easy entry profile hide and seek


----------



## SAronian

sduck said:


> Something I noticed - after installing 36.11 my AC stopped working righ


I had this after the 36.3.10 update. A hard reboot brought it back to working. Just now updating to 36.11.


----------



## Derik

Derik said:


> Mine started throwing the same fault RCM_a094 during my drive the other day. Did you get any answer from Tesla yet? I went ahead and scheduled an appointment in the app, but hopefully it's just a software thing.
> 
> Also noticed AP is doing a lot more phantom braking on this version. Parks cars on the side of the road were causing a lot more slow downs.
> 
> And my favorite thing that happened so far I drove to my mother in laws house and a couple hours later when I went to leave my car dropped my phone as a key. Tesla app was logged out etc. Phone was still connected via Bluetooth but the Tesla app showed me the add phone as key screen. Not to big of a deal since I always carry the spare key, or the fact you can remote start the car via the app. But I was a bit confused at first on why it worked a couple hours earlier and nothing changed.


So my fault turned out to be the rear center seatbelt buckle assembly. Got the car in yesterday and it took them about 2 hours to change it out. So far so good and no more warning message you really can't get rid of.


----------



## victor

Updating from 36.11 to 36.16


----------



## Tesla blue Y

victor said:


> Updating from 36.11 to 36.16


i just did also and it is a bug fix on my car.


----------



## pdx_m3s

Upgrading from 36.11 to 36.16 currently.


----------



## Vrykolas

sduck said:


> Something I noticed - after installing 36.11 my AC stopped working right. I'm not sure if it's a software or a hardware problem though - made a service appointment just in case. I've been on a long road trip, and have been through a number of different climate situations. I normally use the Auto setting, set for 68, and it has always worked well, although I'll sometimes set it a bit higher. After installing 36.11 I noticed I had to set the temperature a lot lower to get the car cooled down, although I was driving through the southwest, so figured it was just the intense sun there. But it turns out there are some situations where it still works right - what seems to be happening is that the AC is using the outside temperature to set the amount of cooling, instead of the inside sensor. So if it's really cool outside, but the car has warmed up from the sun, I don't get that blast of cold air from the AC when I get in the car. But if it's also hot outside, I do get that blast. But my testing isn't very scientific - I'll take it to service next week and let them figure it out.


I had the SAME PROBLEM with our X. Then after the following update it started working fine again


----------



## DuelGrey

Long Ranger said:


> Just downloaded 2020.36. Release notes on a US Model 3:
> View attachment 35308
> View attachment 35309


I at first had the green light chime option with this upgrade. It has since disappeared from my AutoPilot settings.


----------



## Tesla blue Y

DuelGrey said:


> I at first had the green light chime option with this upgrade. It has since disappeared from my AutoPilot settings.


welcome to the forums


----------



## Long Ranger

DuelGrey said:


> I at first had the green light chime option with this upgrade. It has since disappeared from my AutoPilot settings.


Yes, welcome to the forum! Did you purchase the FSD option? (If you add a one-line signature that describes your car and options, then you'll get fewer questions like this). I believe you need FSD for green light chime. Haven't heard of it disappearing on anyone, which version are you on now?


----------



## garsh

About 17% of the fleet is still on a version of 2020.36


----------



## sduck

That 17% - I got busy trying to figure out who these people are. Probably a small percentage of them are folks who got skipped and somehow just never got sent an update by tesla. A significant percentage of them are folks who just won't update their cars if they're already working the way they like, or just won't update until they hear an "all clear" from whatever their trusted source is, or won't update to a version with any kind of reported bugs in whatever their source of tesla information is. Not all of us are update junkies - a few people here are the more cautious types. The rest is probably people who can't update for whatever reason - they're on a trip and their car is in storage, or it's in the shop getting fixed long term after an accident. These ones can take a LONG time - body shops that can handle teslas are backed up everywhere - my car sat unreachable in a body shop for a month for just a minor fender bender.


----------



## SimonMatthews

sduck said:


> That 17% - I got busy trying to figure out who these people are. Probably a small percentage of them are folks who got skipped and somehow just never got sent an update by tesla. A significant percentage of them are folks who just won't update their cars if they're already working the way they like, or just won't update until they hear an "all clear" from whatever their trusted source is, or won't update to a version with any kind of reported bugs in whatever their source of tesla information is. Not all of us are update junkies - a few people here are the more cautious types. The rest is probably people who can't update for whatever reason - they're on a trip and their car is in storage, or it's in the shop getting fixed long term after an accident. These ones can take a LONG time - body shops that can handle teslas are backed up everywhere - my car sat unreachable in a body shop for a month for just a minor fender bender.


My car just updated from 2020.36 to 2020.40 yesterday. We don't have the early updates option set. There were no failed updates before this. We haven't been refusing updates.


----------



## sduck

Then I think you fit into the first category - people who basically got skipped or shoved to the back of the line. Not that it particularly matters - this isn't an actual demographic study or anything, just some idle speculation on my part.


----------



## garsh

sduck said:


> That 17% - I got busy trying to figure out who these people are. Probably a small percentage of them are folks who got skipped and somehow just never got sent an update by tesla.


Tesla usually holds back a decent percentage of users.

Once this gets below 10%, then it seems to be due to either being stuck due to a software upgrade failure, or for personal reasons (not in a hurry to update? don't drive the car very often and haven't noticed that an update is waiting?).


----------



## garsh

Here we are just 3 days later, and Teslafi now reports that less than 4% of the fleet is on a version of 2020.36. 

I'm unpinning this thread and removing the "current" tag.


----------



## Winter

I seem to be stuck on 36.16 Is this common to be stuck when there have been several releases since?


----------



## GDN

Winter said:


> I seem to be stuck on 36.16 Is this common to be stuck when there have been several releases since?


Per Teslafi, which is only one sampling, about 14% of the cars there are still on 36.16. So I'm guessing you have not been forgotten, but would think you'd be getting somethign new soon. If you think it is time to move on you might call service to see, but they are likely going to say it is still a valid and normal release. While there are a few functionality changes in the newer releases, there are also some bugs. It may not be a bad thing to be where you are a couple more weeks.


----------



## garsh

garsh said:


> Here we are just 3 days later, and Teslafi now reports that less than 4% of the fleet is on a version of 2020.36.





GDN said:


> Per Teslafi, which is only one sampling, about 14% of the cars there are still on 36.16.


Ok, how in the world did that percentage INCREASE???


----------



## GDN

garsh said:


> Ok, how in the world did that percentage INCREASE???


LOL - good call. I just went to look I was filtered on the S and X. All cars total is 4.4%.


----------



## garsh

Winter said:


> I seem to be stuck on 36.16 Is this common to be stuck when there have been several releases since?


You wouldn't be the only one still on this older version, but there aren't many.
Do you have a good wifi connection for the car where you park overnight?


----------



## Bigriver

Winter said:


> I seem to be stuck on 36.16 Is this common to be stuck when there have been several releases since?





GDN said:


> Per Teslafi, which is only one sampling, about 14% of the cars there are still on 36.16.


Diving further into Teslafi data for S/X cars with AP2.0, over 50% are still on 36.16. As GDN noted, Teslafi users are just a small sampling, but I tend to trust the relative percentages. Older hardware configurations do get stuck back on older software releases for longer periods of time, as many of the new features sometimes don't apply. But you will eventually get an automatic update.


----------



## garsh

Winter said:


> I seem to be stuck on 36.16 Is this common to be stuck when there have been several releases since?


A handful of Model S and X cars are now being updated from a version of 2020.36 to 2020.40.9.2.
Let us know if you're seeing this update now too.


----------

